# My Tummy Tuck Journey



## ghall

Only 3 days left until my tummy tuck. I have been waiting for this for 7 years! 
I'm a 25 year old mother of 3. I started out young. Had my first daughter at 18 years old, she got a sister 4 years later, and two years after that the girls got their baby brother. they are now 7, 3 and 10 months old. I have hit a plateau at my weightloss. I'm at the weight that i have been at after having each of my kids. and the more weight i lose, the bigger my belly seems to get. Now that my DH and i are done having kids , I decided i am ready to enjoy life with my kids and to be comfortable and confident in my own skin... and this tummy tuck will give me all of that. I want to wear a bikini again. and i want to have the body most 25 year olds have.

I know alot of mommies out there are curious about this procedure so i decided to make this  my journal for my whole process. I will add pictures as my healing progresses. I won't be adding any before pictures until i have some after pictures 

This will be a good journal for me to log and keep track of my progress and changes and i hope it will be helpful to anyone who wants to have this done. 

I will post again on wednesday. And then again HOPEFULLY on Thursday after surgery if i'm up to it.

Any questions, words of wisdom, advice, or prayers are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## GGLOVER33

Good for you Ghall. I know you've been waiting for this day for awhile. Best wishes and my prayers are with you. I know you'll do great. I can't wait for the before and after pictures.


----------



## Dawn

best of luck to you ghall!!! 
i'll be thinking of you!!!!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

Best wishes to you GHall on a successful surgery!!!   You'll be in my prayers too!  I don't have kids but I just wanted to pop in and say best of luck


----------



## krazy4bags

Thanks for sharing this with us *ghall*!! Wish you the best and hope you'll have a SPEEDY RECOVERY!!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

GL!! i can't wait to read and see how it all goes!


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

Good luck with your surgery!! I hope it goes great (and doesn't hurt too much)!!!!


----------



## nova_girl

Good luck with your surgery! I'm currently in the process of losing weight and as I carry a lot of my weight in my midsection I'm concerned that I'll have a lot of excess skin there. Coupled with what may happen if I have children I'm pretty sure I'll be considering a tummy tuck in the future so I'm going to be following this thread. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## ghall

thank you so much everyone! i really appreciate your kind words. it puts me more at ease knowing i will be in your prayers!


----------



## BagAngel

Good luck with the surgery Ghall, will be thinking of you!


----------



## chabich

Good Luck I'm sure you'll do great!!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Good luck with everything!


----------



## kimberf

I'm so excited for you.  I hope it all goes really well.  Thanks for starting this thread so we can learn from your experience!


----------



## abitzberger

Good luck with your surgery! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## aliburke84

Goodluck hun!!! And congrats on taking this step, I'm sure you'll be very happy with the results


----------



## Charlie

I am so jealous!! I want to get it done but we have not made up our minds and can't decide if we want another child. I can't wait to follow your journey and look at the pictures. Best of Luck


----------



## ghall

thank you so much to all of you for your support! you don't know how much it means to me!


----------



## flipchickmc

ghall - you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.  good luck with everything and i'm sure everything will turn out just fine.


----------



## guccimamma

i am very excited for you, this is always in the back of my mind....

i'd like a mommy makeover!


----------



## kirsten

Good luck and I hope you have a speedy recovery!

Remember that while you're healing, let your loved ones take care of YOU! You need to take it easy so you can heal properly. Enjoy the time being spoiled!


----------



## ghall

thank you flipchick, guccimama, and kirsten..

OMG only 2 more days!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Congrats & good luck. Great thread, thanks for sharing your experience with us


----------



## pinky_ohana

oh yay, ghall! I can't believe it's sooooo close! Lucky you! Can't wait to see your entire journey, esp what a HOT mama you're gonna look!


----------



## ghall

thanks pinky and pisdapisda!

i have my hospital bag packed. i'm not staying over night there, but there's some things that i have to bring with me (zip up jacket, socks, prescriptions, cough drops)

last night i made two big patches of low sodium chicken noodle soup and some tofu soup ( low sodium to keep the swelling down, lots of protein for the healing)

tonight my 7 year old and 10 month old will be spending the night at my mother and father in laws. and my 3 year old will be with my sister in law. we're gonna go out to dinner, then i'll drop them off right at bed time. 

i can't beleive this is happening!!!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Good luck with the surgery Ghall! I wish you a safe and speedy recovery!

You are going to look smashing! *big hugs*


----------



## MzSHERRY

Oh my gosh, it's tomorrow!! I am so excited for you. Best wishes!


----------



## pcil

Goodluck ghall!! Keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## GhstDreamer

Good luck tomorrow!!! I'll be wishing a speedy recovery for you. It must be so exciting!


----------



## gucci lover

i'll be thinking of you!  i can't wait to read about the post-op!  Have fun at dinner tonight!


----------



## lovelygarments

We are all thinking of you, and sending good thoughts your way.  I'm anxious to read your journal as you go through this process.

Speedy recovery to you, dear!


----------



## rubylola

Good luck Ghall.


----------



## Necromancer

Best of luck with your surgery, *ghall*. I hope all goes well and you recover quickly.


----------



## Jenita143

i'm so excited for you! you'll do great!


----------



## ghall

thank you everyone! thank you so much! well. it's 5:05AM here in San Jose, Ca. I'm gonna be leaving in about 30-40 minutes. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers today. Hopefully i'll have the energy to check in later tonight.


----------



## gucci lover

I wish you nothing but the best.  Noooooooooo, don't worry about checking in over here tonight!  Rest up and fully recover!!!!


----------



## rubylola

Ghall, i am thinking of you. I'll be surprised if you do check in today- I slept for a full 24 hours after my TT. Take your time in your recuperation, there will be plenty of time to share when you get over the affects of the general anesthetic. Best wishes!!!


----------



## BagAngel

Wishing all the best for you today!


----------



## dallas

Good luck!


----------



## armanigirl

Hi Ghall!

I just opened your thread and you are in my thoughts and prayers! I hope the surgery went well and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

ooooooh - today's the day!!!  As of now, you have a fabulously flat stomach!!!  Yahooooo  You're going to be amazed with the results!!  Hope you feel better and can't wait to hear from you!!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

GL ghall!!!
cant wait to hear back from you.


----------



## BagAngel

Hope all went well!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hope you're doing well, cant wit to hear about it!


----------



## Charlie

I hope everything went well. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Can't wait to see pics! Hope everything went well & you have a speedy recovery! And if you are up to it, come visit your thread here 

and Congrats!!!!


----------



## envyme

I'm sure everything went great!! Can't wait to see pics of the new you.


----------



## ghall

m here and well everyone. Updating from my iPhone in my recliner. All went well. Got to the hospital at 6:30am. Walked to the or at 8:00 woke up before I even realized I went to sleep and was on my way home by 12:45 pm. Feeling great. No pain just when I walk. Drowsy from the percocet. Dr said he got my scar extra low made me super flat and tight. Though I am all wrapped up and swollen I can already tell I'm flat. 

Thank you all for keeping my in your thoughts and prayers.  I get to take a shower tomorrow and will take some pics. 

The pain meds are kickin in do I'm off. Good nite all!


----------



## gucci lover

*Ghall *- I knew everything would go smoothly and I'm glad you are doing good.  No pain   Wow, you are super woman!!  Gotta love the iPhone!  How are the hubby and kids doing....?  Remember to take it easy, don't rush yourself!


----------



## Sternchen

Glad to hear that everything went well!


----------



## lovelygarments

Hi ghall!  Remember, DO NOT pick up those gorgeous children of yours!  Let them cuddle next to you, but don't pick them up.  I know it will be a natural reflex, so be especially careful of that one.

I can't wait to hear about your TT - I so want to get one too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Wow so glad to hear all is going well - cant wait to hear about the results!


----------



## nova_girl

I'm so glad everything went well. Take it easy, relax and I'm looking forward to hearing from you again soon!


----------



## AmourCouture

Glad everything went well!!! Take care and go easy~ no lifting those kids for a little while!


----------



## BagAngel

Glad everything went well!


----------



## rubylola

delighted for you Ghall, congratulations!!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

YAY! Sounds like you're on the road to recovery. Can't wait to see pics. Take care, sweetie!


----------



## ChristyR143

Oh wow! I just caught this thread! I'm so glad it went well, and can't wait to see pics! I'm wanting a tummy tuck at some point in the future as well, so I'll be interested to see how your recovery goes!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Great to hear your surgery went well, Ghall!!!! Relax and take care for the rest of your recovery!


----------



## Charlie

Glad is all good!!! Wishing you a speedy recovery and I can't wait to see your pictures. Hopefully you are feeling even better today.


----------



## pcil

glad everything is ok. waiting for pics now


----------



## mrsmac

Hi Ghall,
i am so happy it all went well for you,  sorry for the hi-jack but I only found this thread toady and I am actually going in on Tuesday for a tummy tuck, breast aug and lipo. I am a 36 year old mother of three and I have managed to loose over 40kg in 18 months...only problem is i lost the boobs along the way and the skin just didnt spring back.

your journey is an inspiration and I hope that mine goes as easily and smoothly as yours.

you have inspired me to create my own thread and seeing as you are being so brave in posting pics i will do so to.

hugs
alex.


----------



## windycityaj

Can't wait to see that new "bikini belly" pic!!!


----------



## travelbliss

Great thread, Ghall !!
Hope you are feeling ok and that all is well....
Take your time with the photos,  its not easy post-op !!


----------



## kimberf

Glad you came out of surgery feeling good and the doctor had good things to say!  I hope your recovery continues to be quick!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Yay! Welcome to the "other side!" Rest up, stay on top of those pain meds, and don't push yourself!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

It's great to hear that everything is going well! Hope you recover quickly and you'll be ready with your fab bod for the summer! =)


----------



## pisdapisda79

Hope you're feeling well


----------



## Dawn

ghall! i'm so happy everything went well!


----------



## ghall

Hey everyone! thanks so much for all of your support. the past few days have been a big blur... lots of sleeping and peeing : ) i haven't taken any of my percocet since 8pm last night. just toke extra strength tylenol this morning and i'm feeling okay. just waiting for DH to get home from dropping kids off at school. SUPEr constipated from the drugs still.. sorry TMI... 

so here's the story.

got up super early on Thursday because i was scared and happy and couldn't sleep. got to the PS office at 6:30. nurse took me in. took a urine sample had me put on the super fashionable hospital gown and cap and put an IV in me with a bag of saline solution. she sat with me and went over every detail with my DH and I for about an hour. next the Anesthesiologist came in and talked to me about stuff. he was awesome. finally the Dr came in and marked me up and said i'll see you in a couple of minutes. i walked to the OR and layed down on the table.  The nurse asked how i was feeling, and i said OK... then the anesthesialogist said i'll make you feel even better. i remember the nurse putting a blanket on me and unbuttoning my gown.. then i remember her getting me dressed in my sweets and giving me a cracker and pain pills.. and here i am today. 4 days post op. the pain isn't bad. i wouldn't call it pain. jusst discomfort. VERY uncomfortable to walk. and the drains suck too.

other than that ... all is well. i took my garment off on saturday and my DH showered me. he just said WOW your belly's gone. but it looked weird to me.. VERY swollen on top and a small section above the incision looked saggy.. but i'm way too early in recovery to make judgments. thanks for keeping up with me ladies. will update soon. i willl get pics soon too!


----------



## Charlie

Sounds that you are recovering well. I am happy for you. I cannot wait to see the results, this is something I want to do myself but I haven't found the courage to do it. I am afraid of major surgeries and the last one I had was my C-section. I remember the pain was horrible so you are very brave!


----------



## pinky_ohana

WOW, ghall!! So excited for you! You're gonna be all ready for Summer! 2-pc bikini?  

mrsmac, I'm a mommy of 3 as well. I'm going to have the same procedures as you are, except I'm going to get a little lift for the girls.    Good luck to you, alex!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

im so happy that all is going well. i can't wait to see the pics of your lovely new tummy! i would love to get a tummy tuck sometime in the future!


----------



## ghall

Hello Ladies!
went thru a little bit of regret and depression yesterday. cried alot. i have major cabin fever... i want to hold my little boy... and i want to help around the house... i want to feel normal already but i know it's much too soon...


feeling better today.. walking around and getting up more. 

can't wait to get these drains out!

will update again tomorrow. have a dr appt on thursday : )


----------



## KristyDarling

You will feel SO much better after the drains are out! You'll be much more mobile and normal-feeling. If you have two, you will probably get one out at a time (seems to be standard procedure). As for how your belly looks, try not to look! Your tummy area will go through soooo many changes over the next several months and up to a year! Mine looked odd and freakish in the month after surgery. It now looks flat, smooth, and totally natural!


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, *ghall*, sorry to hear you were a little depressed yesterday, but I'm glad you're feeling better today. Are the drains being removed on Thursday? Good luck with it.


----------



## lovelygarments

ghall said:


> Hello Ladies!
> went thru a little bit of regret and depression yesterday. cried alot. i have major cabin fever... i want to hold my little boy... and i want to help around the house... i want to feel normal already but i know it's much too soon...
> 
> 
> feeling better today.. walking around and getting up more.
> 
> can't wait to get these drains out!
> 
> will update again tomorrow. have a dr appt on thursday : )



Oh ghall, I wish I could give you a big hug.  You are reacting to all the changes in your body from the anesthesia, major surgery, and being confined.  As someone else said, you will feel so much better when the drains are removed.  Let your little ones snuggle up to you, and let everyone help you as much as possible.  You are still "fragile," and you need to be taken care of.


----------



## mrsklem14

I'm glad your surgery went well!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ghall

good morning ladies! I can't beleive it's Day 6 post op already. I'm almost upright. but start hunching after a little while. i'm gonna take shower #2 today since surgery hopefully i'll be less swollen and take some pictures. 
i'm up and around more. i watch tv and movies with my hubby and kids yesterday on the couch. my sister in law and her hubby came by yesterday for a visit also. 
Laughing, sneezing and coughing HURT SOOO BAD! so i'm trying to avoid any of that.
i'm also not even taking tylenol anymore til bed time when my back is sore. i have developed a small cough so i'm taking lots of cough drops and tussin.

really hoping my drains come out tomorrow so that i could go to family dinner night on saturday and get out of my house!


----------



## kimberf

Glad you are feeling better.  Hope the drains come out tomorrow; I'm sure that will make a huge difference in being mobile.  

About the cough, if it gets bad, the codeine painkillers should help with it, so don't feel too bad about taking them!  You definitely don't want to start coughing a lot with a big abdominal incision.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Ghall I just read all of this.  I hope you are not as sad today. Being cooped up in the house and in pain will take a toll on your emotions.  You have been through a lot.  It will take a little while to feel normal.  Can you walk outside for a bit just to get fresh air? I would put off the dinner for a week or so you need to heal.  Rest is the best thing.


----------



## jmcadon

So glad you are doing well!  I had mine done in 1998 and I still have a nice flat tummy.  I will say that several ladies I know are now gaining weight in other areas like the upper tummy and arms so you still have to work out and eat right.
It does take quite a while for the scar to lighten up, but I would do it again in a heart beat! I only had a mini tuck so no drains. But the constipation I do remember!


----------



## Dawn

i'm glad you're making great progress!


----------



## ghall

Wow! it's been a week already!

today will be my first day out of the house. I have my first post op appointment today. hoping my drains will be taken out. i'm in sweats and a large zip up sweatshirt.. i'm bringing a tshirt with me, because it's a sunny california day and if these drains get taken out i'm putting my tshirt on!

even tho i'm still pretty swollen i still look SOOo much better than before and i'm down 10 lbs! woohoo!


----------



## flipchickmc

Awesome ghall!  I'm glad you get to get out of the house today.  Hope your drains come out and you get to enjoy that Cali sun.


----------



## jences

Oh MY God, I'm DYING to see the pics and down 10 Pounds!!!!  CONGRATS! Was this from the surgery itself or from the post surgery week with all the pain killers and lack of appetite?  I'm possibly considering this...how's the scar?


----------



## ghall

just got back from my first post op. dr says my healing is music to his ears and everything looks great. got my drains out! woohoo!! wearing a tshirt... have gotten a million compliments on how great i look.. and i'm stilll swollen!!!

he took about 3 lbs off... the other 7 were from my lack of appetite..i had half of a burger today and was full... my belly felt really tight....i am gonna try to eat healthy and lose more weight.. and at the 6 week mark hopefully i'll get the okay to work out.

feeling very good today.. gonna rest and take it easy still. i'm at my in laws visiting and letting my baby boy take a nap.


will DEFINATELY take pictures tonight aftter my shower and post...


doc laughed at me because as soon as he took my bandages off i said "holy crap i can see my privates!" lol! my belly was always in the way.. my hubby was there and he just said "wow babe!" and that felt good.

dr says in 3 months i'll look way better than i do now when all of the swelling is gone.

*Jences* - the scar is hip to hip... but my scar is VERY low.. he cut REALLY low for me...


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

awesome!! i can't wait to see the pics!! im glad that you are feeling good.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Awwww, ghall!! I'm probably gonna be in the same boat you are, come December.
I heard its all normal to go through these feelings, but relax a little. We're doing this to get back a piece of ourselves, you know?

I'm sure you're a great mom. Let him snuggle next to you and just let him know you're not feeling too well. Maybe have the baby take care of you, like grab a cookie or tissues??
Or you can grab a book and read to him, etc. This is a great time to explore different ways to spend quality time with him without picking him up.

I hope you feel better. I'm also a mommy to 3 and I had surgery before, so I know the emotions you're going through. I'll PM you my email addy in case you need to vent.

{{{hugs}}} to you, mama ghall!


----------



## ghall

thanks a bunch pinky !  Its that time of the month. Aunt flow is in town. I was going to take pics but I'm super uncomfy bloated and swollen. I'm just kickin back in my recliner today. Woohoo Twilight comes out tomorrow and I'm sending DH out for it. 

Yesterday I put on one of my old Tshirts. And my husband couldn't keep his eyes off of me. He said my tummy is sooooo flat and with my belly gone my boobs look bigger too. LOL. My clothes are all gonna look so much nicer on me . I'm so glad I did this and have no regrets. Would do it again in a heart beat. 

I would encourage any mommy to do this. We do so much for our kids and family  we might as well look hot and feel comfortable in our own skin doing it right?  Anywho. I promise to put pics up soon. I'll probably post my 2 day super swollen pics today.


----------



## candy2100

Thank you for sharing this with everyone!


----------



## GGLOVER33

I'm glad to hear your feeling better. I can't wait to see the pic's.


----------



## Sternchen

This might be a strange question....

but do they have to reposition your belly button??


----------



## ghall

Sternchen said:


> This might be a strange question....
> 
> but do they have to reposition your belly button??


 

not a strange question at all... i wondered the same thing..

but YES my belly button was repositioned.. he took off all of the skin from the top of my belly button down to 1/2 an inch into my pubic hair line.

he asked me how i wanted my belly button to look. some people have the slit for a belly button.. i wanted mine exactly how it was still. a nice round inny with a little hood over it.. and that's what i got : )


----------



## jences

I LOVE this thread!!!  I have booked my TT and lipo surgery for June 25th and I have a consult on April 6 and another one at the beginning of June.  Dying to see your pics ghall and if you want a fabulous scar removal recipe just let me know and I will post it...I used it for my breast reduction surgery last year and it worked amazingly!  And it is cheap to make!


----------



## ghall

congrats JENCES!!! you will be soooo happy! it is worth everything to be happy and comfortable in your own skin.

and yes! i would LOVE your scar removal recipe...


----------



## BagAngel

Glad that you are doing great Ghall!


----------



## ghall

i can't beleive i'm actually gonna post these for all to see... but here are my before pictures... see the wrath of baring 3 children! lol!


----------



## ghall

Here are the VERY swollen pics of day 2 after my first shower... this is the ugly side that you need to be prepared for.. you will not have immediate results.. but even swollen it looks much better


----------



## ghall

and here are pictures that were taken today.. DAY 8.. no bandages on the wounds so you can see the clean thin incision...
still very swollen and bloated today due to aunt flow's visit..
that is old blood..i was instructed NOT to scrub it off and let the water just flow over it and it will flake away on it's own..the belly button stitches will be taken out on Thursday at my 2 week visit : )


----------



## ghall

I LOVE my plastic surgeon and his entire staff. the nurse and anesthesiologist were a god send. i would recommend him to ANYONE in the bay area. Dr. Daryl Hoffman. His office is right at Good Samaritan Hospital in Los Gatos.


----------



## intheevent

^^ghall!! You look great! Wow that brings back memories. Now I know you still feel a little barrel-ish, that's how it is for like 3Months but as the swelling goes down from month 3-6 you'll see definition. 
Nice BB! Also take measurements to track your progress. You swell throughout the day so if you need a pick me up, look at it or take photos 1st thing in the a.m

I didn't believe it was swelling so I was told to measure in a.m vs. P.M and that was all the convincing I needed. Congrats!


----------



## Charlie

Oh my Gosh Ghall, that looks painful but it looks so much better already. Thank you so much for posting these pictures, you are so strong. I would love to do it but I don't know if I can. I am so glad you are doing great and the pain is getting better. Do  you still have a cold? Take care 

BTW, the tattoo is awesome!! I have not gotten one because I am scared of the pain, God I am such a pussy :shame:


----------



## laloki

Absolutely incredible, thank you for sharing your journey....wishing you a speedy recovery.  The difference in the before and after, even with the swelling etc is amazing you are really looking good.


----------



## Chanel Angel

you look really great


----------



## AmourCouture

Wow, what a difference!  The swelling will go down and you will have a nice flat tummy!  Congrats!


----------



## ghall

Charlie said:


> Oh my Gosh Ghall, that looks painful but it looks so much better already. Thank you so much for posting these pictures, you are so strong. I would love to do it but I don't know if I can. I am so glad you are doing great and the pain is getting better. Do  you still have a cold? Take care
> 
> BTW, the tattoo is awesome!! I have not gotten one because I am scared of the pain, God I am such a pussy :shame:


Charlie- it's not painful AT ALL!!! like i said.. on a scale of 0-10 my pain was ZERO. for discomfort on a scale of 0-10 i would say 8. but now.. on day 9... i have ZERO pain. i feel tightness from the swelling and that's it. and thank you! i love my back tattoo. it took 7 hours!!! the first session was 5 hours and the second session was 2 hours... it was my 24th bday present from my hubby and tummy tuck is 26th bday present : )

Thank you for you sweet compliments everyone! last night was my first night back in bed. sleeping on my side (dr doesn't want me to sleep on my flat back for at least another week because it's too much stretching) and i slept like a baby next to DH  it was nice...

each day is getting better and i already feell a confidence i haven't had in 7 years.


----------



## xxmahal

ghall - you're so awesome for posting all of this! and you look great! I live in the bay area, too and am considering ps in the future (after we have another baby) so... i might be contacting you later on for more info  wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## ghall

i am glad everyone likes this thread. I hope it helps anyone who wants this procedure...
the pictures wont always be pretty.. but they're real and honest.

i'm going to track my progress by taking weekly pictures and posting those for a while so we call all see my changes : )


----------



## ejsc55

I just stumbled across this and ghall, thanks for sharing!  I already know when I am done with children, I want a tummy tuck too!  Thanks again for sharing your pics and journey!  Hope you are recovering quickly!


----------



## funandsun

Wow!  You look great Ghall!  Thank you for being so candid and sharing your experience.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Absolutely amazing!!  You look FANTASTIC!!!!!  I'm SOOOOO happy for you!!  I had one a year and a half ago and LOVE it!  Even though I've gained weight and losing it again, that part is still amazing!!  Congrats ghall!!


----------



## krisluvspurses

I have been following this thread for a while now. Congrats to you on your TT!!! I have a similar belly. No matter how hard I work, it just won't go away. I'm hoping to have a TT done when I am done having children. Thanks so much for sharing your experience!!!


----------



## Charlie

ghall said:


> i am glad everyone likes this thread. I hope it helps anyone who wants this procedure...
> the pictures wont always be pretty.. but they're real and honest.
> 
> i'm going to track my progress by taking weekly pictures and posting those for a while so we call all see my changes : )



I love this thread, I wish I could give it FIVE Stars!! Again, Thanks for doing this for us! 



ghall said:


> each day is getting better and i already feell a confidence i haven't had in 7 years.



I bet, I am so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## jences

Hi All,
I have the most amazing recipe for scal removal and this will help you heal nicely GHall, btw, you look FABULOUS!  You can get all these things at your local health food store or aromatherapy store...and it should cost you no more than $20 to make the entire batch which should last you about 3 months.

Her *scar recipe:* 
 Helichrysum  1 ml 
Lavender 1 ml 
 Sage - 10 drops 
Neroli  - 5 drops 
  Rosehip seed  oil  1 oz 
  Hazelnut oil 1 oz.  

1 ml is about 20 drops of essential oil.  Just remember that you must store in a 2 oz. glass jar that is very dark in color, either amber or blue.  You'll love it.


----------



## kimberf

You look so great!  I can't wait to see more pics as the healing progresses.    I'm so glad you're feeling good too.  No pain after less than two weeks is amazing.    Congrats on getting your body back and thank you so much for sharing with all of us!


----------



## GGLOVER33

Wow, what an amazing difference already. Thanks for sharing. Your looking great!


----------



## kroquet

Sending you best wishes!   My kids are grown and I so wish I had done this years ago.   I am thinking of doing the new laser lipo.
Wow, I am so impressed!   Take it easy and rest up!   BTW - Your DH sounds like an angel!


----------



## ChristyR143

Oh wow!! Thank you so much for posting those pics! You really look awesome!


----------



## nova_girl

Thank you for posting your pictures. The improvement is already noticeable and I'm sure it'll just get better and better!


----------



## Purse_Monster26

congrats on your tummy tuck. You look fantastic.  I live just 10 mins away from Los Gatos. I'll take a good note on Dr Hoffman when I need a tummytuck   keep us updated


----------



## emxowm

You look great...swelling, stitches and all!  Thanks for posting pics.  Hope your recovery continues to go smoothly.


----------



## ghall

thanks everyone!
and thanks for the recipe Jences!

Today is day 9. I"m feeling good. my mother in law is taking care of my baby boy. my DH was getting cabin fever so he went out on a little fishing trip. but he bought movies for me and my girls to relax to and watch today. 
when he gets home we're going to the inlaws for dinner : )
hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## kroquet

What a nice day and hubby!  You truly have inspired me and my DD as well.   She has the same problem.  Must run in the family!!


----------



## kirsten

ghall you look great! I am happy to read your surgery went well and you didn't experience any pain! Each day is going to get better and better so hang in there! You will have a hot bikini body by summer.


----------



## mrsmac

hi Ghall,
you look amazing!!  I can sympathise with you re the swelling. I am 5 days post op and i still think i dont look different..I know i do and hubby can see the difference clearly but a birds eye view isnt the best.. 

Do you have to wear a compression garment? I have to wear this corset that looks like it was invented as an instrument of torture for six weeks. but i think is mainly for the lipo rather than the tuck.

I love checking back here regularly so I can see how you are doing. keep smilling and if you need to unload with someone whos in the same boat feel free to PM me


----------



## Mia Bella

Ghall, you look absolutely incredible!  And I'm so glad that you're feeling great!
I am not a Mommy (yet) but it's great to know that this is an option later on down the road and that, by your experience, it is a procedure that is definitely worth having.

I also want to commend you for being so brave and sharing your before and after pictures with us. I am sure that you have truly helped other Mommies find hope for their bodies after giving birth.


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you for posting your photos!  Wow - what an incredible difference.  Girlie, you are going to have a great summer with your new body!   Yeehaw!


----------



## ghall

good morning ladies!
Day 10 here. feeling good still 

last night while getting into bed my ankle rolled and i totally fell on my butt... my tummy doesn't hurt tho so hopefully no damage was done. i'll ask my doc to check at my appt on thursday. i am such a klutz and having weak ankles makes it even worst!  so now i have a swollen ankle... but still feeling good. i might go back to work tomorrow.. it's only part time. my mom's my boss, and i'm on TPF the entire time i'm there. so.... i just gotta get out of the house! lol!

hope everyone has a great sunday!


----------



## ghall

mrsmac said:


> hi Ghall,
> 
> you look amazing!! I can sympathise with you re the swelling. I am 5 days post op and i still think i dont look different..I know i do and hubby can see the difference clearly but a birds eye view isnt the best..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to wear a compression garment? I have to wear this corset that looks like it was invented as an instrument of torture for six weeks. but i think is mainly for the lipo rather than the tuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I love checking back here regularly so I can see how you are doing. keep smilling and if you need to unload with someone whos in the same boat feel free to PM me




thanks MrsMAc! hope your surgery went well! how are you feeling?

i am wearing a compression garment 24/7 only taking it off to shower and then while i'm showering DH throws it in the dryer.

thank you so much for your encouragement and support!


----------



## birkin girl

I had this procedure done 4 years ago and I have to say it was a huge success....Enjoy your new tummy...!


----------



## ghall

another update. Drove for the first time on day 10. was nervous at first. but i felt fine after a couple of seconds.. kept a pillow over my belly between me and the seatbelt just in case : )


----------



## MissV

wow babe that looks so painful but it looks like it's turning out great!!! Thanks for being able to show us your progress (before and after pics)


----------



## pinky_ohana

Amazing ghall!! You're sounding better and better. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Charlie

I am so glad you are healing just well. Be careful when driving and take it easy if you decide to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

wow you are on your way to having an amazing tummy! CONGRATS! thanks for sharing your story and pics with us all...i can't wait to see how great it turns out!


----------



## Skinny

Congrats to you. Your results are amazing already!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

ghall - Awesome progress! Thank you so much for sharing your before and after pics - what a difference already.  Keep taking it easy.


----------



## aliburke84

Oh my gosh sweetie you look incredible!!! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures! It's healing so fast! My mom's tummy looks exactly like your before pics and she's always wanted a tummy tuck but never got one. I'll probably need to get one after I have kids too (damn genetics) so seeing your pictures definitely shows me what it'll be like. Thanks so much again!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Wow! You look amazing!


----------



## gucci lover

Wow, you are so incrediably strong!  You look great.  Remember to take it slow


----------



## BagAngel

Cannot believe that you didn't have pain, incredible!


----------



## ghall

thanks for all of the nice feedback ladies!

today is day 12 and i'm the most swollen i've been yet! geez! i think i need a tighter compression garment... i don't think the one the doc gave me is tight enough or giving me enough support.. the website for it is on the tag.. but they're a hundred bucks!!! so i'm just gonna call my doc and see if they'll give me on in a smaller size...LOL...

anywho. day 12 here. first day back at work. my mom yelled at me for coming in. but i'm feeling good enough to sit at the computer and be on TPF for 4 hours.. so what the heck! plus i really needed out of the house!

my 2 week appt is in 2 days. i can't beleive it's been 2 weeks since my surgery... they time came and went so quickly! i will get my belly button stitches out by then and take pictures.. hopefully i won't be swollen.. but most likely i will be and i'll post the pics anyways so you can all see how swollen i am!


----------



## bagaholic85

omg i had shooting pains in my belly looking at ur pics, but wow wat a difference!  you look great!  good luck back at work


----------



## JBmom86

oh my goodness thanks for the thread!! I too lost A LOT of weight the past 2 years and although i am now a size 7/8 i feel like i have this belly that wont go away..makes my jeans look ugly because they'll be big but they sit right on the bottom of my bottom roll so i ALWAYS look like i have a freakin muffin top!! arrrrhhh...anyways...you are total inspiration! you look great!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow! congrats even while swollen it still looks much better, so happy for you I know the damage kids can do!


----------



## Odebdo

So glad you are doing ok...and thanks for being brave enough to share...so far things look wonderful!!!

Take care!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Back to work on Day 12? Two weeks goes go by quickly! You are doing great. Let us know how sitting at the desk for 4 hours goes.


----------



## Necromancer

*ghall*, I'm glad to hear you're doing better everyday. Take care.


----------



## NicolesCloset

wow thanks for sharing your experience! I am thinking of having breast augmentation, and this thread (although different surgeries) has really helped me. You look fabulous! I am so happy that everything went well.  Congratulations


----------



## nicole2730

WOW, you look amazing!!!  i am so surprised that the recovery has seem so pain free for the most part - my biggest fear would be "going under" - but it looks like it was totally worth it.  

congrats and i'm so happy for you - you look fantastic!!


----------



## ghall

Thank you so much ladies!

day 13 here. work yesterday was not bad at all... i sat at my desk and shopped on line all day! LOL!

HOWEVER- I went to the grocery store yesterday. my daughter grabbed everything i needed and put it in the cart, loaded it at the register and put it in the car. she's very helpful. and then i came home and cooked for the first time. and did dishes.. i think i did too much cuz i was super swollen and lopsided. 

luckily i picked up a smaller size compression garment from my dr's office before i got home. i took a shower and DH stuffed me into the garment and i put my feet up and rested the rest of the night. well.. i'm off to getting ready for work. 

HAVE A GREAT DAY LADIES!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Your daughter sounds like a great helper! Glad you're up to doing all that and then back at work today! You're doing great!

I'm getting a mommy makeover in the next two months (fingers crossed) and am worried that I need to cancel our Disneyland trip in July if I don't feel good.   
So I'll check back with you in 6 weeks cuz that's where I'll be at when we go on vacation.

P.S. Thanks for being so brave and taking pics of your journey. I'm less afraid and now expect more than just the pain after surgery. I didn't know anything about the tubes.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Thank you soo much for posting pics, you look amazing. Just take it easy & relax, can't wait to read your future posts


----------



## suzie w

thx for sharing your story.  stay well and heal well too!

take it easy!


----------



## guccimamma

it is major surgery, but you look fantastic

the time will pass quickly, and you will be rockin' by memorial day!!!


----------



## krazy4bags

awwww...your daughter is so sweet!! thanks for posting all the pics and sharing such a personal experience with us!! it looks rather painful when i saw the bandages wrapped around you during the first week...you're a soilder!! and you know what...you look fabulous!!!


----------



## candypants1100

wow thank you for sharing such an intimate time in your life. you are so brave to share, and go thru this to begin with. you looked great before, but now you are looking fantastic! can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## ghall

oops. i forgot to post yesterday. week 2 here. i beleive i have what tummy tuck vets call SWELL HELL!!! i am more swollen then last week. i actually look prego. i was warned by others it would get worst before it gets better. here's hoping this is the worst. i definatly feel like a barrel. i am also very bruised. i had my 2 week post op yesterday. and got the stitches taken out of my belly button. doc said everything looks fine and the swelling should go down soon. he told me i need to take it easy because i did something to pop a blood vessel- hence the bruising i have now that was not there last week. any ways.... here's some UGLY pics.. look if you dare! bwahahahahahah!!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Popped a blood vessel?! Girl, take it easy! lol. I'm sure the kids wanna be all over you and there's things to be done (like washing dishes) - let's have hubs or fam pitch in this time. Take care of yourself.  

Thanks for the update! You're looking better and better!


----------



## rubylola

Ghall, you have a lovely flat tummy now, nothing UGLY about it. 

It takes MONTHS for the swelling to go down, do not worry about the swelling just now- give yourdself several months before that is an issue. It looks like a fantastic job, enjoy a flatter midriff.


----------



## ghall

thanks for the endless support ladies. i'm a total neat freak.. and as much as i want to just sit back and relax.. i CANNOT do it when the house is a mess. and my husband i the complete opposite.. like "oh i'll take care of it later" ... bu ti decided.. i'm just gonna let him take care of it later... i need to heal properly.


----------



## rubylola

good plan to take your time, I was up and about straight away after my TT- there was no pain, and I felt up to doing everything i was used to doing, however I ended up with a seroma (a fluid collection in the space where there was fat removed) and it took 1 or 2 months to go away. It was pain free, but bulged slightly, so was a wee bit of a disappointment at the time, until it dissipated. I probably did too much too soon, so take it easy.

I am about 9 months past mine, and i still marvel at the miracle of it- a flat tummy where there was wrecked, stretched skin before- what a joy!!!


----------



## intheevent

^yep I developed a seroma too, being too active. And yeah the swellings totally normal, again 6 months or longer for final results but you'll look awfully good for summer and vacation


----------



## Charlie

Ghall please take it easy!!!! You are looking great, I've seen Post OP pictures and they don't look as good as yours but you've got to chill out on the house work. I know is frustrating but your health is more important.  Give a huuuuuuge hug to your DD, she is the sweetest little girl ever.


----------



## ghall

Day 16 ... it's 10:35 here in Cali. bruising is fading- scar looking good- still VERY swollen.. but i expected it and this too shall pass. DH and DD have been taking great care. and hubby is doing dishes laundry and vacuuming. DD is picking up and also helping with vacuuming and taking care of baby brother and little sister. she's so great. next weekend i'm taking her to get a mani/pedi(her FAV) for being such a good girl and great help... plus i can't bend down to take care of my own toes LOL! hope everyone had a great Saturday. thanks again... really .. for all of your love and support. 
GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

looking good so far, ghall!!! My Gosh.. I wish I can do it too! LOL I am just sooo scared of the procedure.. I am also contemplating of getting a tattoo and DH is soooo supportive of it, but I am just really too much of a chicken to actually go for it. LOL

I'll just live vicariously through you.. I am always checking your thread for updates. =)

take it easy!!!!


----------



## caruava

Just read through the thread. Must say you're very brave and the results looks awesome so far! And the swelling isn't even all gone yet!


----------



## Vlad

Removed a picture from the thread. A bit too graphic for my liking.


----------



## ghall

thanks *twochubbycheeks* and *Kav*!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Wow! It's over 2 weeks. Thanks for updating this thread!


----------



## ghall

day 18 here. still just as swollen as the last time i posted... but feeling more normal... i need to know if anyone knows where i can find a patience pill?? LOL!!! i want m results NOW!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

Hi Ghall,

great to see you doing so well...your pics look fabulous!!

I am a week behind you so still feeling the "swell hell"!!

if you do find those patience pills...send me a crate

keep smiling

hugs
A.


----------



## ghall

congrats mrsmac. How many days out are you? How has the experience been for you so far? I'm STILL in swell he'll. Isn't getting any worst or better. I can't wait for it to get better but it's still better than it was before!


----------



## jences

Ok, here's some crappy news! Went for my consult today and doc says that I should be at my ideal weight before surgery...basically if I'm not, he won't do the procedure!  So, I need to lose 20 F***King pounds by June 28! Current weight 148 pounds.  Must be:125-128 pounds in 3 months...is this possible???!!!  I want to die.  And I feel like Bridget Jones!


----------



## mrsmac

HI Ghall,

I am 14 days post op today...but i ran into some complications and developed clots in my leg and on my lungs so I am on warfarin for 12 months at least.

Other than that everything is going well, the boobs are great and even though the incision site is itchy the scar wont be noticeable.

my tummy is still really swollen and the surgeon told me that it would get worse before it got better so not too happy about that but even with the swelling I am still flatter than I was before so thats a good thing.

I will PM you some before and after pics soon so you can see how my op went.

hugs
a


----------



## meluvs2shop

what an amazing journey this has been for you. thank you for sharing.

have fun shopping for a bikini!


----------



## imeelove

i was just looking at your photos of your TT, it does look amazing! please remember to do pilates regularly when your doctor says ok. i have two kids and pretty much in good shape ( i still wear a size 3 jeans, modesty aside). i exercise regularly with tae-bo as my cardio and pilates for core strengthening. i'm still trying to lose 10 lbs before my 40th bday next month (i just want to weight 105-108).

hope to see you in your bikini this summer!


----------



## imeelove

jences said:


> Ok, here's some crappy news! Went for my consult today and doc says that I should be at my ideal weight before surgery...basically if I'm not, he won't do the procedure!  So, I need to lose 20 F***King pounds by June 28! Current weight 148 pounds.  Must be:125-128 pounds in 3 months...is this possible???!!!  I want to die.  And I feel like Bridget Jones!




yes it is possible to lose 20 lbs by june. i'm trying to lose 10 lbs by next month which is my 40th bday. it's a gift i want to give to myself. current weight is 118 lbs. i just want to fit in my old express jeans in size 2. my plan is to exercise more and ofcourse eat less on sugary, fattening and carby foods. load up on lean protein, veggies and fruits. good luck to both of us!


----------



## ghall

jences said:


> Ok, here's some crappy news! Went for my consult today and doc says that I should be at my ideal weight before surgery...basically if I'm not, he won't do the procedure!  So, I need to lose 20 F***King pounds by June 28! Current weight 148 pounds.  Must be:125-128 pounds in 3 months...is this possible???!!!  I want to die.  And I feel like Bridget Jones!


aww! that sucks jences.. i hear there are some surgeons that are like that. i'm not at my ideal weight. i'm 158 and my ideal is about 135-140... my doctor says if i lose weight it will be fine if it's around 20-30 lbs it'll make his work and my results look even better. he said it's hard and discouraging to work out and diet with a belly that won't budge and that most of his patients do lose weight after the surgery due to the flat tummy motivation.


----------



## ghall

imeelove said:


> i was just looking at your photos of your TT, it does look amazing! please remember to do pilates regularly when your doctor says ok. i have two kids and pretty much in good shape ( i still wear a size 3 jeans, modesty aside). i exercise regularly with tae-bo as my cardio and pilates for core strengthening. i'm still trying to lose 10 lbs before my 40th bday next month (i just want to weight 105-108).
> 
> hope to see you in your bikini this summer!


thank you! i definatly plan on doing pilates and yoga after i get the okay to. i was doing lots of pilates , yoga and Jilian Michaels 30 day shred before the surgery.. alot of cardio too.(eliptical and hiking and jogging)... i have lost some weight with diet in the last almost 3 weeks.. as soon as the doc says i can exercise i plan on getting to my goal weight of 135.


----------



## imeelove

ghall said:


> thank you! i definatly plan on doing pilates and yoga after i get the okay to. i was doing lots of pilates , yoga and Jilian Michaels 30 day shred before the surgery.. alot of cardio too.(eliptical and hiking and jogging)... i have lost some weight with diet in the last almost 3 weeks.. as soon as the doc says i can exercise i plan on getting to my goal weight of 135.




its good to hear you are highly motivated. after all, who doesn't want to look like a "hot mama?"


----------



## cindy05

Ghall,

You look so great! Thank you for sharing your TT journey with us. I have a 3-yr old son and have been contemplating TT for some time now. My tummy has always been disproportionately larger than the rest of my body--I have that perpetually pregnant look. 

I am trying to lose another 20 pounds and see where my belly is at by then. If its still huge, then I am going for a TT as well. I had a c-section with my son so that didnt help the big belly situation since now I look like I have tight pants on all the time because of the incision. 

Please keep us posted with more photos!!


----------



## ghall

thank you very much!
let me tell you though-if you have any torn stomach muscles- no exercise or diet can get rid of the pregnant look.. i had 4 inches of muscle separation. they do a crunch test. you kind of do a sit up.. and if your stomach buldges out instead of staying flat- then you have muscle separation- and when you're standing they just hang- which is why you have the pregnant look. i was SOOO tired of being asked how far along i was when i wasn't pregnant. and i looked pregnant because i worked out so much that the rest of my body was fit and toned and my belly just buldged out. and the more weight i lost- the bigger my belly looked.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jences

Interesting Ghall...can you explain in greater detail how to determine whether you have muscle separation in the ab area?


----------



## ghall

here you go Jences!

Here is how to check for _diastasis recti_ (or separation of your main abdominal muscle). First, lie on your back with knees bent and feet flat on the floor. Slowly raise your head and shoulders off the floor, tightening your abdominal muscles. Keeping the muscles tight, put your index and middle fingers on your belly just below your belly button and press in slightly. You should feel a soft gap between hard muscle on either side as you move your fingers side to side (if you still have some baby weight to lose, you may need to press in deeper with your fingers to get to the muscle). If you can move your fingers side to side more than two fingers' width, then you have a separation or _diastasis recti_.


----------



## Jomommaof2

I just found this blog and have read every thread of yours. You are giving me the hope and the strength to pursue my dream. I have 2 small kids --one 3 1/2 and 1- 1 1/2 yr olds. Both were big babies and both delivered via C-section. With that, it has left my stomach with a big thick fatty bulge........it must be contributed to possibly what you were describing as muscle seperation. The bulge just pokes right on out there when I do a crunch and OMG when I do push ups----well that big bulge just hangs on down like a big pocket of blubber. I have a consultation on April 14th.....and cant wait. I will be doing the boobs too! Thanks for all of your inspiring information. You look great, and I want to too! I have no confidence and this will bring it back.


----------



## ghall

Still swollen ladies and STILL haven't found that darn patience pill! LOL!!!
anywho... i'm much more swollen at night than i am in the morning. Yesterday when i first woke up i measured my waist at 35.5 inches. and at night it was nearly 39 inches... that's 3.5 inches of swelling! the bruising has gone down. i'm standing up straight. my scar seems to be taking on a new shape. if you look back at my 3 day pics it was like a smile and now it has a dip in the center. i was also told this would happen.my tummy is very uneven right now. the left side is more swollen than the right. i can't wait to wear jeans again.. i have been in my Juicy Couture sweats and tshirts. but still have been getting lots of compliments on how flat my tummy is... thanks to my compression garment. here are my 3 week pictures. not pretty at all still... maybe next week!


----------



## ghall

Jomommaof2 said:


> I just found this blog and have read every thread of yours. You are giving me the hope and the strength to pursue my dream. I have 2 small kids --one 3 1/2 and 1- 1 1/2 yr olds. Both were big babies and both delivered via C-section. With that, it has left my stomach with a big thick fatty bulge........it must be contributed to possibly what you were describing as muscle seperation. The bulge just pokes right on out there when I do a crunch and OMG when I do push ups----well that big bulge just hangs on down like a big pocket of blubber. I have a consultation on April 14th.....and cant wait. I will be doing the boobs too! Thanks for all of your inspiring information. You look great, and I want to too! I have no confidence and this will bring it back.


Thank you very much! and thank you for enjoying this thread. That's why i started it! to help anyone who might be considering it. this road to recovery is a long one- but i know it will only get better and it will all be worth it... but even with all the swelling and lopsidedness-i feel WAY better than before.. so that a good thing. I wish you luck on your journey into a happier and more confident you!


----------



## ghall

jences said:


> Interesting Ghall...can you explain in greater detail how to determine whether you have muscle separation in the ab area?


here's a link to better instructions
http://www.bacinfo.com/popup/tips/diastasis.htm


----------



## loladahling

Ghall, I too have been avidly following your thread and your recent pics are amazing!! I had an uplift with inplants in 2005 for my 30th birthday and at a check-up afterwards with my surgeon I asked him about my tummy and if it needed a tuck or if lipo would suffice - he had a look and mentioned that I had the separation of muscles which only a tuck would rectify - I only have a bit of a belly at present and am trying to lose weight but I know that if its still there after I am going to be tempted after reading about your experience! Its about time Mummies fought back on their tummies!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

You're standing straighter in your pics, which is awesome!  
How do you feel at this point? 

You loooook AMAZING @ 3 weeks, GHALL!  

I can't wait to start my journey now, though I don't know if I would be brave enough to document it, you've given alot of mama's HOPE. *high five*


----------



## ghall

loladahling said:


> Ghall, I too have been avidly following your thread and your recent pics are amazing!! I had an uplift with inplants in 2005 for my 30th birthday and at a check-up afterwards with my surgeon I asked him about my tummy and if it needed a tuck or if lipo would suffice - he had a look and mentioned that I had the separation of muscles which only a tuck would rectify - I only have a bit of a belly at present and am trying to lose weight but I know that if its still there after I am going to be tempted after reading about your experience! Its about time Mummies fought back on their tummies!!


thank you so much! good luck on your weight loss! i can't wait to start working out again! i was avidly working out since my son turned 6  weeks old and he'll be a year next month .. i LOVE how working out makes me feel- just hated it was doing nothing for my belly. now that the belly is gone i have SOOOO much more motivation!


----------



## imeelove

ghall said:


> Still swollen ladies and STILL haven't found that darn patience pill! LOL!!!
> anywho... i'm much more swollen at night than i am in the morning. Yesterday when i first woke up i measured my waist at 35.5 inches. and at night it was nearly 39 inches... that's 3.5 inches of swelling! the bruising has gone down. i'm standing up straight. my scar seems to be taking on a new shape. if you look back at my 3 day pics it was like a smile and now it has a dip in the center. i was also told this would happen.my tummy is very uneven right now. the left side is more swollen than the right. i can't wait to wear jeans again.. i have been in my Juicy Couture sweats and tshirts. but still have been getting lots of compliments on how flat my tummy is... thanks to my compression garment. here are my 3 week pictures. not pretty at all still... maybe next week!



great to see your ever shrinking tummy. i, too have some work to be done. but i need to save up for it and probably have it done in a cheaper place like the philippines. i have some friends there who had it done and they look great, too, without spending much (that's the good part there)
i want smaller hips and thighs and of course, a tummy tuck. as for now, i'm exercising and dieting. if this doesn't work then i'll resort to surgery.


----------



## ~bastet

You look great!  I can't believe that three weeks ago, you were in surgery!  I think all swelling is worse at night, after you're up and about all day.  While you sleep, your body has a chance to rest.  I haven't decided if I want to have kids, but your thread gives me hope that if I do, I can get any damage fixed so long as I can scare up the courage to go to a surgeon.    (I think I'd be fine, so long as they knocked me out before I could see any needles!)


----------



## ghall

pinky_ohana said:


> You're standing straighter in your pics, which is awesome!
> How do you feel at this point?
> 
> You loooook AMAZING @ 3 weeks, GHALL!
> 
> I can't wait to start my journey now, though I don't know if I would be brave enough to document it, you've given alot of mama's HOPE. *high five*


thanks pinky! it's at night that i start hunching after a long day. i'm feeling great! almost normal.. i'll feel normal when i can clean and take care of my kids better and hold my baby boy. 
i am not brave about the pics tho... but i really want to show everyone what it's really gonna be like if/when you do it. because i thought the results would be pretty much immediate with slight swelling.. but the swelling gets worst and better and worst again.


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow, I just found this thread. I have been wanting a tummy tuck for several years. We had our miracle gift baby 2 years ago. Due to other live situations there is no way I can get one anytime soon, but I am so happy for your. It looks great now even with the swelling. 
I am going to start a running program in a couple of weeks and I hope to get in good enough shape that when we can afford a tummy tuck I can get one.


----------



## ghall

thanks ronsdiva and good luck on your weight loss and your tummy tuck quest. you will not regret having it done when the time comes!


----------



## ghall

~bastet said:


> You look great!  I can't believe that three weeks ago, you were in surgery!  I think all swelling is worse at night, after you're up and about all day.  While you sleep, your body has a chance to rest.  I haven't decided if I want to have kids, but your thread gives me hope that if I do, I can get any damage fixed so long as I can scare up the courage to go to a surgeon.    (I think I'd be fine, so long as they knocked me out before I could see any needles!)


thank you bastet for your nice compliment and encouragement. 
that is why i started this thread- to give mommys and ALL women hope! this is not a weight loss procedure. my surgeon doesn't even consider it plastic surgery. he says he's reconstructive surgery- because he's repairing damage that could not be done with exercise or diet. 
some people have said that this surgery is "cheating" but it's not at all. i am  not a skinny mini from it. i'm not skinny at all. i'm a thick girl still. and i will have to work at getting lean and tone but there was nothing in the world i could have done without surgery to repair my damaged stomach muscles and get rid of saggy excess skin. he took off a total of 3 lbs of skin and the other 7 lbs i've lost on my own these last 3 weeks. the first week was from lack of appetite but the last 2 weeks i've been really watching my portions and making healthy choices.


----------



## shoptfs

congrats GHALL, i admire u for sharing and taking us through your journey!


----------



## emxowm

Your stomach is looking flat and fantastic...and it is only going to keep getting better!


----------



## ghall

Thank you SOOO much emxowm and shoptfs. i SOO appreciate everyone's encouragement and comments. it really helps alot on the days i am feeling disappointed with all of the swelling... i really thought 10k meant IMMEDIATE results! lol!!


----------



## Charlie

It is looking so much better!. You are doing great and before you know it you will see the final results. 

Ps. I did the test and can't tell if my muscles are separated but my guess is that  they are.


----------



## gucci lover

Wow! You are doing so good and you look great!


----------



## ejsc55

Wow was a difference in the week 3 pics.  You look really good!!


----------



## ~bastet

ghall said:


> some people have said that this surgery is "cheating" but it's not at all. i am  not a skinny mini from it. i'm not skinny at all. i'm a thick girl still. and i will have to work at getting lean and tone but there was nothing in the world i could have done without surgery to repair my damaged stomach muscles and get rid of saggy excess skin. he took off a total of 3 lbs of skin and the other 7 lbs i've lost on my own these last 3 weeks. the first week was from lack of appetite but the last 2 weeks i've been really watching my portions and making healthy choices.



How exactly is it "cheating?"  There are some things that exercise cannot fix. It's awful that someone would say that to you.


----------



## ghall

~bastet said:


> How exactly is it "cheating?"  There are some things that exercise cannot fix. It's awful that someone would say that to you.


i know right?  it's not like i lost 50 lbs from it. he took of 3 lbs of excess skin and that was it. her repaired torn and damaged muscles that happened from pregnancy. it was my husband's BIL that said that. but my husband quickly corrected him.


----------



## ghall

thank you Charlie, Kay, and Ejsc55!!


----------



## jences

Thanks ghall...I tried it and it was hard to feel any muscles at all under all that FAT...LOL!
It's hard to tell but I think they are separated...just guessing that's the case since I've had 3 over 8 lbs-ers.  Glad that you've joined my 20 lbs weight loss thread...after the horrible news from my doc...and what you said makes sense to lose weight AFTER the TT once you've seen the results, you become more motivated.
Any idea when you'll get the OK to do ab work and go back to the gym?


----------



## ghall

jences said:


> Thanks ghall...I tried it and it was hard to feel any muscles at all under all that FAT...LOL!
> It's hard to tell but I think they are separated...just guessing that's the case since I've had 3 over 8 lbs-ers.  Glad that you've joined my 20 lbs weight loss thread...after the horrible news from my doc...and what you said makes sense to lose weight AFTER the TT once you've seen the results, you become more motivated.
> Any idea when you'll get the OK to do ab work and go back to the gym?


i go back to the doc at 6 weeks. so 3 more weeks. he said most likely he'll clear me for sex and light exercise-mostly cardi.. i think i have to wait 6-9 months before doing any ab exercises. i am gonna start,if i get the okay, with 30 minute walks every day and then back up to my Jilian Michaels 30 day shred and my 5 miles hikes or runs on the eliptical.


----------



## crispypritchon

Just found this thread. You are looking great!  In no time, the swelling will subside and you will see the gorgeous tummy you've always wanted.  Thanks so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## bellabird

*Thanks so much for being brave and sharing with us. You are awesome for doing this for us! Looking good!*


----------



## rubylola

Ghall, you look amazing, and I respect you so much for posting all the pics (before and after)- that takes balls!!!

Only my BFF and my sister saw my tummy in daylight before my op- not even my DH. And I never even took any pictures of the 'before' tummy, as mementoes- I didn't want to remember, so I am impressed that you were cool enough to do the pictures that everyone wants to see, but that so few people are prepared to show. Brave gal- you look FANTASTIC xxx


----------



## ghall

thank you crispy, bella and ruby. I was really unsure about my before pics but figure they'd need to be seen for comparason for the after pics. Plus I wanted to keep track of my progresion and how far I have gone and will go.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

wow!! you are looking great!! cant wait too see you when you are 100%!!


----------



## ghall

thanks danielle! i can't wait to see either! lol!


----------



## Jomommaof2

Hey ghall...I have one more week until my consultation......I am anxious and nervous.  I have decided to do a Breast aug and the Tummy tuck...........but of course we will see how my appt goes first.  My wonderful husband said he will help me pay for it if we can sell his Harley Roadkind..............so Does anyone wanna by a motorcycle.  Come on, help a sista out  By the way you are looking awesome!  Can you wear you jeans yet?  Would you suggest that I get this done towrds the end of this summer, so I can recover during the fall/winter months?  What is your outlook on the timing of a procedure like this?


----------



## ghall

wow! good luck with your consult. i am not in my jeans yet : ( i have one pair of true religions that i can wear cuz they're super stretchy, and i have no muffin top in them- but my seven for all mankinds won't even zip up  so sad.. LOL.. but i know they'll look good on once the swelling is gone... i hope...

i would wait til the end of summer.. only because the heat will cause you to swell even more.. and with the garment you'll have to wear for 6 weeks to 3 months you'll be sweating and swelling and the sweat will be no good for your incision healing. so if you let yourself heal thru wenter that would be perfect and that will ensure that you have a bangin body by summer of 2010!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Wow! You fit in a pair of TR! That's still great, ghall!
I'm planning a camping trip about 3 months out from the surgery and its super hot... I hope it doesn't ruin the trip. We've been planning for almost 7 months already, so I'm gonna check in with you, MISSY! LOL!

Oh, ghall! my MIL is thinking about doing a TT and Lipo after seeing your pictures. I'll PM you for your doctor's info, ghall.

Good luck to the other mommy that's getting a TT and a BA! How exciting!


----------



## Jomommaof2

Thanks for the advise.  I hate to sweat which I already do really bad in the summer so God knows I dont need to add to it.  I will definately take your advise on the scheduling at the end of the summer Now, I just have to find a way to pay for it.  You are going to look killer by this summer  Keep your head held high, (I am a very impatient person too! you are one of thoses moms that I go "DAMN! you have 3 kids???? You look awesome!"   ....cool tattoo BTW   I have a tattoo also, but my muffin top kinda takes away from the coolness of it  OH Well, hopefully not for long!


----------



## Jomommaof2

Hey pinky - when and what are you having done? Are you nervous?


----------



## pinky_ohana

jomamaof2,
I'm hoping early June. After seeing ghall and how far she's gone, I am super jealous, so I had to move it up from December to June... (JK! But I am kinda jealous... haha.)

June would be the ideal date for me since we have help with the kids. I'm waiting for the coordinator to call me right now. It's a full on mommy makeover of Breast Aug, Breast Lift, Lipo and a Tummy Tuck.

Somewhat nervous, but not about the surgery... More about how the kids are going to be, how the house will be ran without me, who's gonna pick up the kids, who's gonna run the finances while I'm out of the office, etc, etc...

CareCredit is offering 0% financing or low interest rates for more than 18 months, if you can't do the 0% for 6/12/18 months. My husband and I have cut out expenses that we can live without, so that I can finally have this done. Hope everything lines up for you, so you can get it done!!!


----------



## ghall

WOOHOO!! congrats pinky! i wish i got my boobs done... but my mom and DH said no to that one. but right now.. even though i'm RIDICULOUSLY swollen people think i got a boob job because with my belly gone my boobs look ALOT bigger! lol!


----------



## Jomommaof2

Pinky - wow. you go girl!  I have no idea what else my doctor will suggest for me.  I know the tummy HAS TO GO and well GHALL ( I dont really have any boobs unlike you lucky girl) Plus why not get the boobs?  You only have one life and why not live it being confident and happy inside your body?  Right??  I dont think that I would be so worried about the surgery either............hell I have been sliced and diced twice in 2 yrs with these c-sections so whats the big deal?  The time off is what bothers me too.  How will the house operated without me?  Who will feed the babies, the dogs, etc.etc.............UUUMMM I guess the hubby will  I love you girls already and I dont even know you.  I have so much more confidence in knowing that such good things come from these procedures. To me, its not plastic surgery, its a medical procedure that is correcting problems and we each have different needs  GHALL - BTW you have 3 beautiful babies!  How did they do around you when you first go home, when you had to be very careful in every move you made?  Did you find yourself crying alot because of feeling helpless...........I would.


----------



## ghall

my middle baby is 3. and my sister kept her until 3 days after my surgery. i told her about it before hand so she wasn't surprised. and she was very good. my oldest is 7 and she was my nurse. she came home the day after my surgery. she wouldn't leave my side and would always try to take care of me. still does. my baby boy was the same. perfect. lol. he is a great baby . he was 10 months old at the time of m surgery. 
i cried once. it was the day after i stopped taking pain meds. it was day 4 after surgery. and i thought it was from cabin fever and not being able to hold the baby or do anything, but my doc says it's pretty normal after having surgery to go thru a quick depression due to all the drugs and hormones. 
i still feel pretty helpless but am doing more little by little. my daughter puts clothes from the hamper into the washing machine for me. my husband puts the clothes from the washing machine into the dryer for me. and then i put the laundry away. my husband does the sweeping and vacuuming. and to be honest .. they've been eatting out for the last few weeks. but healthy. and i have been eating mostly healthy. i had pizza once and red lobster last night. and i paid for it with SEVERE RIDICULOUS UNCOMFORTABLE swelling. will never do that to myself again! but things are getting better!


----------



## Jomommaof2

Wow - you sound like a strong woman!  You go girl.  My little man (well he is 3 1/2) is a sweet boy too  and well.....my 1 1/2 daughter, well she has her moments// I could see her wanting to help me too.  So let me ask you something...after what all you have been through, would you do it again?


----------



## ghall

YES!100%! even though i am still VERY swollen and have not yet seen my true results- i still look better than i did before. and i feel better. i have no muffin top- i have no belly on my lap when i sit... and even though healing is a long process- and i'm STILL healing- i would definately do it all over again.. except if i had to do it all over again- i would take it easy and rest more because i definately did too much after my 1 week mark!


----------



## ghall

STILL swollen.. suprise, suprise...

the smallest i've measured my waist now is right before 3 weeks it was 34 inches in the morning. and now it's 37 in the morning and 39 at night. i think the worst of my swelling is here... at least i hope , because it's starting to get really annoying. Still bruised at the belly button. Still waiting for my WOW moment. but still- looking better than before. here are some pictures taken this morning- by my daughter. don't see much progress since last week except that i'm more swollen... and i've been taking it mostly easy this week too! oh well- nothing to do but wait it out. 
maybe next week??? 
my scar is getting better. i discovered 3 small blisters in my belly button. gotta go to the surgeon so he could check them out. maybe it's just healing? i don't know. it's pretty red though. anyways.. enjoy... or not...


----------



## aliburke84

^^ Hun you look GREAT!! You might still be swollen but you've got to be ecstatic about that flat belly!!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Oh my gosh!!! It's looking good, ghall!!!
The incision looks like its below or around the bikini line. Did you ask the surgeon for a low incision line?

Aggghhh... I'm feeling so excited for YOU!


----------



## ghall

thanks pinky and ali!

and yes.. i asked him to make the incision as low as possible!


----------



## ghall

k. just got back from the doc. he said that they aren't blisters- its just that my skin in thin in some areas- and when they swell at the gathering of the belly button- the look like blisters. phew!


----------



## kirsten

Look at the flat stomach! I'm jealous. I haven't even had kids yet and my stomach is not that flat... well not flat at all.


----------



## ghall

thanks kristen! my stomach looks falt from the front- but from the side you can tell how lumpy and swollen i am. my doc said that when he was finished with me in OR my waist measured 35-3/4 inches. last week it was 35.5 in the morning and 39 at night. this morning it was 36.5... so swelling is going up and down but has gone yet. and ifyou look at my before pics-even with the big old lady butt for a belly- i had curves and my ribs showed. now i'm so swollen in my upper abs that you can't see my ribs and i am box shaped instead of curvy.. oh well.. i'll have to wait it out..

thanks for the sweet encouragement everyone!


----------



## Jomommaof2

Holy smoly You look great! Thanks for sharing your photos...they really move me. I cant wait to see and hear what my doc tells me.........see i dont have the extra skin like you did, I have that forever swollen 5month prego look going on.  My belly the jelly filling inside the muffin top---------I am really starting to hate sweets now.hahahaha   IT BULGES OUT ABOVE MY JEANS.......its gross.....cut that stuff off! Hey - have a great Easter weekend, enjoy and take it EASY!!!


----------



## LVjudy

wow, thanks for posting your journey, it mad me realize how naive i was about corrective surgery.  i thought that yeah, one might be sore/swollen for a week or so but had no idea how long it could take to heal.  congrats on ur new tum tum & i wish you luck with the rest of your tummy tuck trip!


----------



## cindy05

I have so much fat in my belly, I can't even feel the muscle! I am 5'10" tall and the rest of my body is normal. All the fat accumulates in my belly area.

You look great. I am getting more excited to go through with this!



ghall said:


> thank you very much!
> let me tell you though-if you have any torn stomach muscles- no exercise or diet can get rid of the pregnant look.. i had 4 inches of muscle separation. they do a crunch test. you kind of do a sit up.. and if your stomach buldges out instead of staying flat- then you have muscle separation- and when you're standing they just hang- which is why you have the pregnant look. i was SOOO tired of being asked how far along i was when i wasn't pregnant. and i looked pregnant because i worked out so much that the rest of my body was fit and toned and my belly just buldged out. and the more weight i lost- the bigger my belly looked.
> GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ejsc55

Looking good!  You can see the difference even though you are still swollen....  You have a great scar line, nice and low!


----------



## crispypritchon

Wow!  You are looking great!  Your scar line is really low.   Your surgeon did a great job!


----------



## ghall

Thank you Jomomma, LVJudy, Cindy, ejsc55, and Crispy!

and cindy- Good luck with your tummy tuck!


----------



## eastcoaster

I have 't had a chance to read your whole thread, but I did see the pics, and you look amazing.  Looks like you've had a great result.  It looks clean and very even! Congrats, you must feel great.


----------



## intheevent

you are doing great, and yes the swelling actually starts to get worse before it gets better, thats why the measuring tape should be your best friend. you will swell during the day for sure and eventually you will be back down to 32 probably smaller but I don't like to make guarantees 

I had a few ppl email me for pics, don't want to hijack this thread so I will throw them on the "general" one if anyone wants to see (give me a few minutes)


----------



## intheevent

cant do it tonight, too many eyes, but look for it tomorrow sorry


----------



## Charlie

intheevent said:


> cant do it tonight, too many eyes, but look for it tomorrow sorry



I will look for it tomorrow as well


----------



## ghall

okay- i am officially in swell hell. and it has  been like this for the last week almost. i'm very puffy and round. but i can't pinch anything- no skin or fat- so i'm really REALLy hopping this will pass and i'll be flat again. 

it still looks better without the flap of hanging skin. i haven't even measured my waist because i'm SOO big. it's disappointing... but like i've heard a million times- it will pass.:cry:


----------



## Charlie

I actually think it looks great and Oh my Gosh, your scar is so nice and clean!! I know it is frustrating but at the end it is all worth it. Hang in there, the swollen will be gone in no time


----------



## pinky_ohana

hang in there, sweetie! 5 weeks already?! you're looking great! how are you feeling, besides the swelling?


----------



## ghall

thanks girls! Besides the swelling I feel fine. Almost normal. There's tension and a pull in the muscles when I stand up straight- I like that. And the tummy is tight from the swelling. But I feel good


----------



## kmd1_123

congrats 
you look amazing!


----------



## pinky_ohana

How are you feeling today? Has the swelling went down any?


----------



## ghall

thanks kmd1!

pinky-i am feeling fine. swelling is actually getting alittle worse. but aunt flow came to town yesterday- so that could be the case. thanks for asking!

your day is coming soon! are you excited?


----------



## mm16

I have been lurking in this thread--ghall, you look great! I bet aunt flow is not helping the swelling issue what so ever!


----------



## Bridget S.

Okay, like holy ****, you look amazing, this is the first time i have read this thread and I read all 17 pages. Good for you for being brave to take this on and have a better body for the rest of your life! 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## bp8me

I just came across this site while searching for recovering after tummy tuck surgery. Ghall, thank you for sharing your journey. It helps so much to hear others' stories when I'm going thru the same situation.

I had a full TT with lipo. It hasn't been a week yet and I'm ready to jerk these draining tubes out. They're so uncomfortable. I couldn't stand the binder either - it's off. My poor hubby...he is waiting on me hand and foot and supporting me so well. TG.

Here's what has gone on so far...Friday morning, 6:00 am, pre-op, markup, strapped down. Yes! strapped down to the operating table. I was 'out' before I could greet the doc. 7:00 am surgery time. I woke up in recovery feeling no pain at all. It was a three hour surgery. Day 1 was just a blurrrrr, I drank tons of water, slept a lot and quickly learned how to get in and out of the bed without busting my gut. Day 2 was rest, sleep, H2O and pain meds. Since I had lipo with my TT, I have a lot of bruising. I showered and made a point to get up and move throughout the day. I have two drains 'down there' and are not the most comfortable things I've had poking in or out of me. There's a lil oozing from around the incisions. 

Day 5 and all is well. I showered earlier and put some antibiotic ointment on my incisions and Arnicare Cream (pain reliever) on the bruised areas. I look like I've been hit by a MACK truck and feel like I've been locked in a barrel and rolled down a cliff. I had a lot of excess skin in my lower ab and some well-stashed fat in my upper mid section. Not anymore. My swelling isn't too bad. I'm glad doc sucked all that nasty fat outta there. Doc did the same for my upper front and side him. Now I'm down to wearing a pj top and that's it. Clothes were making me hot. Hey hey, commando!

Last night was a rough one. The second time I got up to pee, I was drenched in sweat and chivering. I must have had a fever breakage or something. My temp has not gone over 100.9 (that I know of). I called my doc this evening to see if that was normal and if I could turn on the heated mattress pad tonight. He advised AGAINST any type of electrical heating devices while recovering. I wasn't surprised. Here we go...  the emotional rollercoaster here we go!

Do you have any recovering advice for the newbie tummy tuckers?

So, here's to a speedy recovery!!  Thanks for listening. I may post some pics later on in the week.


----------



## ghall

thanks MM16 and Bridget!

bp8me- congrats on your recent tummy tuck. first week was the hardest with the emotions and cabin fever. it gets better after that- just remember the more you do the more you swell. i don't have much advice- as i am still recovering myself. the only advice i can give you is be patient (i need to take that advice too) they're not immediate results as i suspected. well- they are-but it also takes time. 
my husband is getting sick of me complaining about my tummy- he said even if it stays the way it is now, it's 100 times better than it was before and so i should just be happy now- and if/when it gets better i could be even more happy!
happy healing!


----------



## cindy05

Hang in there. I know you said you are still in swell hell. But your hubby is right. Even with the swelling, the appearance is improved from before the surgery. It only gets better from here.


----------



## Krab

Wow I have just read through the whole thread, first of all: congrats, you look so good!! It's a big improvement and think about how it will look when you're fully recovered!! Keep going!


----------



## bobobags

Congrats to you, I have been reading your thread and think you are very beautiful and brave for letting us in on something so personal...Thanks!! 
You look wonderful!:urock:


----------



## bp8me

duplicate msg


----------



## bp8me

ghall, thanks for your support. And btw, I like your new avatar.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Looks like you're doing well ghall!!! The recent pics showed so much improvement from prior to your surgery. 

Take care.


----------



## ghall

thank you Cindy, Krab, Bobobag and GhstDreamer! 

and you're welcom bp8me! i love my new avatar. he's gonna be my future ex husband! lol! 

well i'm 6 weeks post op today... swelling has gone down ALITTLE since last week. but not much. i can see some definition in my tummy now. i can't wait to start tanning! my stomach is SOOO white! and it'll improve the appearance of my stretch marks too. i still can't fit into my pre op jeans though. so it's still dresses, yoga pants, and juicy track suits...anyways. here are my 6 week pics once again taken by my 7 year old : )

Oh- and i started using Kelo-Cote scar treatment on my scars. my doc recommended it, lots of people i know used it and you can't even see a scar on them anymore, and it got good reviews!


----------



## crispypritchon

You look great Ghall!


----------



## mayen120

hang in there....looking good!!!!


----------



## Jomommaof2

Well Ghall- you ARE looking better from the last time we spoke.  OMG--thanks again for the pics... I finally went to my consultation.........my dr. said that I am the perfect candidate for the boobs and TT.  But now it comes down to the money thing of course.........and the time off.  I dont know how I will do it.  But my goal is to save up for the rest of this year, and in to next yr and see what happens. You are my inspiration.  I will do this and I will get my confidence back.  You are amazing and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## intheevent

ok, ghall gave me permission to post my before and afters in her thread, not sure if I know how to do side by side though but you will get the idea. i have before, 2 month and 18 month pics. on second thought let's see if this link works http://s711.photobucket.com/albums/ww111/girlswouldkillfor/tummy/


----------



## intheevent

^^let me know if that didn't work, also the slight indent you see under my belly button normally doesn't show but i couldn't find the bottoms to that bathing suit. don't worry about that, it was rare that in my case my PS couldn't remove enough skin to "cut-off" the portion of my stomach where my belly button was. i think it only happens when you have a VERY short torso and I'm only 5'1". It acutally photographed more prominent than it looks in person. Either way I would make the same choice 1 million times, its totally worth the payoff. Also I only weigh about 10lbs less than I did in my before pics if you are wondering.


----------



## ghall

thanks everyone!

and intheevent- you look awesome. your before pics don't look bad either!


----------



## intheevent

^seems that it wasn't that bad, I had pregnant belly, most women have saggy deflated. Mine was round and bloated like a pregnancy just not as hard, kinda strange but I went from I think a 37 waist to 31 so it was there, believe me. And my backside has changed completely from the lipo, I can wear low rise, no muffin top. You are doing great, did you see the 2 month was kinda barrel like too? You are right on track


----------



## pinky_ohana

thanks ghall and intheevent!!! AMAZING! I can't wait for it to be my turn. You ladies are amazing. Giving us moms out there more hope than you'll ever know.


----------



## intheevent

^thanks, you're welcome


----------



## Charlie

Hey Ghall, just checking in. Is that John Mayer in your avatar?? :ninja:


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for the update *Ghall*. You look awesome!

Thanks for sharing your photos *Intheevent*! Your results are amazing.


----------



## ghall

Charlie said:


> Hey Ghall, just checking in. Is that John Mayer in your avatar?? :ninja:


thanks for checking in Charlie! no that's not John Mayer- it's Henry Cavill! he's MUCHMUCHMUCH hotter! he's from The Tudors! eye heart him!


----------



## ghall

than you cindy!


----------



## ghall

pinky_ohana said:


> thanks ghall and intheevent!!! AMAZING! I can't wait for it to be my turn. You ladies are amazing. Giving us moms out there more hope than you'll ever know.


can't wait to see your pics pinky! you're gonna be SOOO happy!


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

I have 2 little girls and 6 months after my second I had a tummy tuck which was the BEST Thing I ever did for myself! It made me feel so much better!! I recommend them to anyone!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

ghall said:


> can't wait to see your pics pinky! you're gonna be SOOO happy!


 
Thanks, ghall!!! How are you feeling this week?

I hope this will help me get some of my pre-baby body back... I've been waiting for this for so long and June 11th sounds like its right around the corner. I'm not even nervous about surgery, but more afraid of the 3-5 days post-op. I'm gonna hit lows and I don't know if I can handle that. I'll PM you for inspiration.


----------



## ghall

I had my 6 week appointment on Monday. and Doc cleared me to exercise and do light abdominal work to keep the muscles strong. he says i'm half way there. he said by 3 months 90% of my swelling SHOULD be gone. i'm excited because in the mornings my tummy is starting to look better. but at night- all bets are off! lol! but i'm feeling much better. starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.these are comparason pics taken before my surgery and this morning. don't look good in a bikini - YET - but better than before and it will get better than it is now. 

i've been doing weight watchers and walking everyday. gotta get back into my routine and start doing 5-6 miles on my eliptical again and when i'm up to it i am gonna start doing my 30 day shred again.

have a happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## PerkeMe

AMAZING pics!  
Congrats and enjoy your flat tummy!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Wow, I've been reading bits and pieces of this thread, checking out the pics.  I can definately see a big difference!  I give you a lot of credit as you are really determined and working very hard.


----------



## heat97

wow congrats!!!


----------



## ejsc55

WOW, Ghall, what a difference with the before and after!!!!  Good for you!!!  You look great!!


----------



## ghall

thank you so much for your kind words and support ladies!


----------



## flipchickmc

Looking good *ghall*!  I'm so amazed by it all.


----------



## pinky_ohana

WHOA!!! Congrats, congrats, congrats! Amazing what 6 weeks does. Looking good, GHALL!


----------



## jmcadon

You look amazing!  So glad all went well for you!


----------



## crispypritchon

What a big difference!  You look amazing Ghall!


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

I am so glad that I found this page...

I am due to have a tummy tuck on May 14th...a few weeks away, and I am soooo nervous and soooo excited at in the same sentence.  I haven't been under the knife since I had my tonsils out when I was 5, and I don't really remember it!  However, ghall you look great.  I have two small children- a two year old and a 7 month old.  Luckily I have a lot of help as well through my recovery.  I hope my results are as great as yours...not looking forward to the swelling, if I find the "results now" pill, I will be sure to let you know


----------



## ghall

thanks flipchick, pinky, jmcadon, and crispy! 

the swelling is back now : ( it only left for a short itme... 

green eyed girl- good luck on your TT!!! it was not nearly as bad as i scared myself into thinking! all worth it!


----------



## pinky_ohana

I love your weightloss ticker! Can't wait for it to reach your goal.  

I'm following you so closely, ghall, that I feel like a stalker! Hahahaha... I'm hosting family and friends a month post-op and going camping 3 months post-op. I think I'll be fine with the BA, but the TT and lipo is gonna kick my butt. I don't have alot of clothes that will fit me with the swelling.

Swelling is back?  
Do you fit into normal clothes yet?


----------



## ghall

pinky_ohana said:


> I love your weightloss ticker! Can't wait for it to reach your goal.
> 
> I'm following you so closely, ghall, that I feel like a stalker! Hahahaha... I'm hosting family and friends a month post-op and going camping 3 months post-op. I think I'll be fine with the BA, but the TT and lipo is gonna kick my butt. I don't have alot of clothes that will fit me with the swelling.
> 
> Swelling is back?
> Do you fit into normal clothes yet?


 
yeah... it's back.. on and off. it's most likely cuz i started working out. i'm doing 45 minutes to 1 hour on my eliptical everyday. and every other day i do light weights (i am trying to get toned- not buff) and the days in between my weights i do pilates. and on weekends i take my daughters with me and we go on 45 minute -1 hour hikes.  so the swelling is no unexpected... doc said the more i do the more i would swell til my body got used to it. i'm still only fitting into 2 pairs of really REALLy stretchy jeans and i've been living in my juicy couture track suits. lol...

make sure you buy lots of yoga pants or something! i can't wait to hear about your experience pinky! we've been inquiring about this together for months now!


----------



## shiashell79

Wow I really love this thread thanks for posting this I think it is amazing to see how much you have lost from the surgery I amy think about getting one now If I can't get rid of the mommy tummy.


----------



## Charlie

ghall said:


> thanks for checking in Charlie! no that's not John Mayer- it's Henry Cavill! he's MUCHMUCHMUCH hotter! he's from The Tudors! eye heart him!



Lol, duh! :shame:

You look amazing, everyday that passes by you look better. I wish I could have it done too


----------



## ghall

thank you so much for all of your support Charlie! i reall appreciate it!


----------



## ghall

shiashell79 said:


> Wow I really love this thread thanks for posting this I think it is amazing to see how much you have lost from the surgery I amy think about getting one now If I can't get rid of the mommy tummy.


good luck! even though i'm not at my "final" results yet and have 50% of my swelling left- i am soo glad i did this. i feel so happy and comfortable in my skin again. 

btw my wais was 34 inches today! woohoo! my goal is to get it down to  28. that would be GREAT!


----------



## cindy05

Wow Ghall! You look absolutely amazing!!! My tummy looks very similar to your "before" tummy. I am also on weight watchers and exercising again.


----------



## cola262

You look great, ghall! Can't see your scars at all with the bikini. Very nice. Keep up the good work on the walking/elliptical!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Wow, they did an amazing job! Glad you're recovering so well! Congrats on the new bod!


----------



## ghall

Thank you Cindy, Cola, and PinkCavier!!! 

i'm very happy that i did this!


----------



## bellabird

Looking good!


----------



## nikki213

You look great! I already told BF that once we're all done having kids I'm definatley getting a tuck.


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

Waiting for more pics ghall...I go thursday and am soooo nervous!  Everyone keep me in their thoughts...I have been biting my nails alllllll week!


----------



## ghall

Good luck Green Eyed Girl!

what you're going thru is normal. for 2 weeks before surgery i was contemplating canceling cuz i was so scared of the "what ifs" ... it's very normal. you'll be fine- and so happy!


----------



## ghall

I'm feeling better about my results as time goes by. i'm exactly 2 months today. WOW time flew!
i'm back to running on my eliptical for 1 hour a day, and doing light weights, squats, lunges, and about 30 crunchs- for now. 

i took these pictures today because i totally forgot to ask my DD to before school. so they're not as good as her pics. 

Here you go Green Eyed Girl...


----------



## ghall

Here's some with clothes on... FLAT as a board


----------



## ghall

here's a reminder of my befores


----------



## Sternchen

You look amazing!!


----------



## Charlie

You are looking hooooooooooooooooooooooooooot, I am so jealous Ghall!!


----------



## crispypritchon

Amazing..... and its still getting better.


----------



## bagaholic85

woooooooow!!! insane!  u look great


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

wow...your tummy looks GRRRRRREAT!!


----------



## ghall

thank you so much for your compliments ladies!!!

i'm feeling really good!

and Charlie- I WANT A BIEL BOOTY TOO!! it's HOT!!!


----------



## ejsc55

WOW what a difference!!!


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

Wow ghall, how does it feel to be in a baiting suit and look that good?  You inspire all of us mommies with flabby tummies...and even though I am nervous, just from looking at your pics I know it will be worth it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Good luck on your surgery, green eyed girl!! Speedy recovery!

Ghall: Great pics! Wow your before and after pics are like night and day!


----------



## buzzytoes

The transformation is amazing!!! Congrats!


----------



## ghall

thanks for the support everyone!!!


----------



## Charlie

^^^ Me too.!!!  I love the new avatar Ghall, she is my inspiration as well. Go Jessica's team!! 

I am doing thousands of lunges....well more like hundreds XD  hahahaha.


----------



## ghall

i know! her body is PERFECTION! lean- and toned.. but she still has hips and a booty!


----------



## emxowm

The difference is amazing...You look fantastic!


----------



## mayen120

i just saw the before and after pics.......way to go ghall!!!!


----------



## mintpearl

amazing story!  Very inspiring! Congrats on a flatter tummy and a new you! Thanks for sharing your journey with us!


----------



## ghall

thanks for the nice feedback ladies!
I just ordered P90X yesterday. can't wait to get started. i LOVE exercising- and i've heard only good things about this program- so  i can't wait to start it!


----------



## pinky_ohana

P90X? You're gonna kick ass, ghall! My hubby does it and after a month, his arms are definitely more defined. We're gonna start it up again tonight and try to get rid of our holiday weight.

You're looking amazing, woman!!


----------



## cindy05

You look amazing!!!


----------



## ghall

Pinky-lemme know how you do on it! i'm SO excited to start it! but i think i'll have to modify the ab workout a little. 
i tried to do a pull up last night with one of those Iron Gym things- and i never realized how much you use your abs and not just your arms to do a pull up. won't be doing those for a little while!


----------



## ghall

thanks Cindy! btw- your bunny is SOOO cute!


----------



## cindy05

Thanks. 



ghall said:


> thanks Cindy! btw- your bunny is SOOO cute!


----------



## mrsklem14

Wow! You look amazing!!!! Congratulations


----------



## pinky_ohana

ghall said:


> Pinky-lemme know how you do on it! i'm SO excited to start it! but i think i'll have to modify the ab workout a little.
> i tried to do a pull up last night with one of those Iron Gym things- and i never realized how much you use your abs and not just your arms to do a pull up. won't be doing those for a little while!


 

P90X kicked my booty... I think I need to get my stamina up in running again and I'll try it. It is really hard. lol.

Oh my... I didn't know that about pull-ups either. Take it easy on the abs for a while. How is the incision healing?


----------



## ghall

pinky_ohana said:


> P90X kicked my booty... I think I need to get my stamina up in running again and I'll try it. It is really hard. lol.
> 
> Oh my... I didn't know that about pull-ups either. Take it easy on the abs for a while. How is the incision healing?


incision is healing wonderfully- it's kind of red but very thin- some spots on it are starting to fade.. so hopefully it all lightens up alot- i hear at around 2 or 3 months it turns dark a little.. hope that's whats happening with me and then it will slowly fade.. but i don't know.. asian skin scars differently .


----------



## flipchickmc

You look AMAZING ghall.  Love the new pics - what a transformation!


----------



## bebedawl

What an amazing job!!!


----------



## itsonly4me

WOW!!  THose before and after pics are CRAZY!  You look awesome!


----------



## ghall

Thank you so much mrsklem,flipchick,bebedawl, and itsonly4me!

i feel so great about myself  now!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Asian skin definitely scars differently. Sometimes I feel like it takes up to a year for a blemish to start fading.  

You are definitely in the "Flatsville"! Are you almost back to normal or feeling normal?


----------



## bellabird

Wow, what a difference!


----------



## doulosforhim

what an amazing transformation!!! congratulations!!! i always wondered about tummy tucks and thanks to your wonderful in detail journey thread i have a better understanding of it. i am not as fearful now.
i can't believe how wonderful you look. once again congratulations!!!!


----------



## ghall

doulosforhim said:


> what an amazing transformation!!! congratulations!!! i always wondered about tummy tucks and thanks to your wonderful in detail journey thread i have a better understanding of it. i am not as fearful now.
> i can't believe how wonderful you look. once again congratulations!!!!


thank you! i'm glad you are well informed now!


----------



## ghall

pinky_ohana said:


> Asian skin definitely scars differently. Sometimes I feel like it takes up to a year for a blemish to start fading.
> 
> You are definitely in the "Flatsville"! Are you almost back to normal or feeling normal?


minus the cold- yes- i'm back to normal. picking up my 1 year old and occassionally my 3 year old. just got the Mirena IUD cuz i'm SOOO not getting prego again. that gives my DH 5 years to man up and keep his end of the bargain with getting the vasectomy! lol!

yeah- i have a cold- so coughing, sneezing, and blowing my nose still hurts. my upper tummy is kinda tender to the touch still and below my belly button is completely numb still.


----------



## ghall

bellabird said:


> Wow, what a difference!


thank you!


----------



## Bay

You look great!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

ghall said:


> minus the cold- yes- i'm back to normal. picking up my 1 year old and occassionally my 3 year old. just got the Mirena IUD cuz i'm SOOO not getting prego again. that gives my DH 5 years to man up and keep his end of the bargain with getting the vasectomy! lol!
> 
> yeah- i have a cold- so coughing, sneezing, and blowing my nose still hurts. my upper tummy is kinda tender to the touch still and below my belly button is completely numb still.


 

I have a cold too! It sucks. I'm trying to get better by next Thursday (my two week mark!).

I hear you on not getting pregnant again! You don't wanna undo all the work & TT. That's great hubby agreed to a vasectomy. Hopefully he goes through with it. My hubby was too scared.

Oh man! The things we take for granted... No pull-ups or laughing. Now there's coughing, sneezing and blowing nose. But it sounds like you're healing great! I wouldn't have even known that below the belly button would be still numb. Update us when you get your sensation back. Thanks again for sharing this journey, ghall!!


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

Well ghall, you were right...I bit my nails all the way to the hospital but it was totally worth it.  My doctor came out and told my husband she measured me before I started swelling and my waist was 26 inches!!!  I haven't been that small since middle school...LOL, but anyway it really was the best thing I have ever done for myself, and I love the way my guy has been checking me out already and I'm still walking around with my damn drainage tubes in, lol.


----------



## ghall

WOW! congrats green eyed girl! my goal is to get down to a 26-28 inch waiste! lucky!!!
how are you feeling??
post some pictures if you're up to it( and want to)!!!!


----------



## SaraDK

Wow what a difference! You look great!


----------



## Charlie

ghall said:


> WOW! congrats green eyed girl! my goal is to get down to a 26-28 inch waiste! lucky!!!
> how are you feeling??
> post some pictures if you're up to it( and want to)!!!!



ITA. please post pictures if you are willing to. I need even more encouragement, I am such a chicken sh*t. 

How are you doing Ghall?


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

I have my before pics and I will have the hubby take some after pics when he gets home later on and I will prolly post tomorrow


----------



## ghall

can't wait!!!

i'm doing good Charlie! i have been meaning to take pictures but i can't find my camera charger. will be posting updated pics soon!


----------



## bellabird

Just peeking in for some encouragement- as I get ready to work out.


----------



## Charlie

GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL said:


> I have my before pics and I will have the hubby take some after pics when he gets home later on and I will prolly post tomorrow



Great, I am looking forward to see them!



ghall said:


> can't wait!!!
> 
> i'm doing good Charlie! i have been meaning to take pictures but i can't find my camera charger. will be posting updated pics soon!



I am glad to see everything is going well. I can't wait to see more pics of that flat belly of yours 



bellabird said:


> Just peeking in for some encouragement- as I get ready to work out.



hehe, same here. I think I'll skip today tho :shame:


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

I am having trouble uploading my pics...it says my files are to big...how do you upload pics on here?  I tried to make them smaller but it said the file was still to big.


----------



## ghall

try photobucket.com and take the image code from there : )


----------



## ghall

so here are my 2-1/2 month pictures. i've started to swell again due to working out. and i've added some other angles. i like the one i took looking straight down. i can see my feet! lol!!!


----------



## ghall

here are the usual shots taken by my DD...


----------



## gucci lover

^^Wow ghall - the results are awesome!  Looking good girl


----------



## Charlie

Wow Ghall, I feel a little more confident about having surgery with every picture you post. It is amazing, you look great!


----------



## mayen120

wow!!! i love your thread and looking at your after pics........just amazing


----------



## pinky_ohana

HELLO! Looking HOT! That's amazing what 2 1/2 months can do!!! You're looking great! Are you still in the compression binder at all?


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

looking grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## crispypritchon

Wow!  You look great Ghall!


----------



## ghall

Thank you SOOOO much everyone! i'm feeling great!

i still wear my compression garment occasionally. well- everyday- just not 24/7 like i did the first 10 weeks. i wear it some mornings when i'm feeling swollen- and most nights... but it's been warm- so i try not to... i think it's like a security blanket thing..


----------



## shopalot

you look amazing! I'm sure that this was quite a journey for you but the results are amazing! I'm not sure if I have the guts to go through what you did!


----------



## jences

HI GHall, Just a quick question:  How much weight have you lost in total since you first had the surgery?  You look amazing!


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

okay...I tried the photobucket thing and it didn't work, gonna take another approach


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

These were taken the night before the surgery...not to easy on the eyes, so look at your own risk.  That little freckle close to the top of my abdomen, is now right above my belly button--which you can see in the post op pics


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

Okay...and these are the after pics.

I weight 156lbs before the surgery, and I'm close to 149 now.  I am 25, with two small children--a two and half year old, and an 8 month old.  I gained 70lbs. with my son (the 2 year old) and 80 lbs. with my daughter...so pretty much my body has been thrown under the bus, and this is a MAJOR improvement for me 











This is only two weeks post op..and I feel the result is pretty good.  Not to impressed with the scar, but me and my doctor will discuss that--as it is much higher on my right side than my left...she warned me she may have to do a "revision" on that side because my skin was so damaged from gaining weight, losing it, gaining it again, and then losing it again.

All and all--THIS WAS WORTH ANY PENNY-- and I would have paid more to feel the way I do.  My clothes fit me totally different and all and all I feel comfortable with my body for the first time in a long time


----------



## pinky_ohana

Green eyed girl... You are rocking that swimsuit! Wow!

You ladies are so awesome for posting both pre- & post- op pics. I took pre-op pics last night, but there is no way my hubby is letting me get my hands on them, for fear of me posting them online. Huge argument. He doesn't want me to flaunt my goodies. :/

So THANK YOU to the ladies that did, because it gives us mommies hope! xoxo.


----------



## ejsc55

The both you looks so good!!   Congrats!!!  Enjoy your new bodies!


----------



## ghall

Thank you shopalot!

And Jences- i was 168 the day of surgery (got weighed at the office) a week after the surgery i was 158. he only took 3 lbs off of me- but i had zero appetite that first week so the other 7 came off. BUT i've been bad since then. and i'm at 162 not : ( i wanna lose 30lbs or so. i would be happy at 135 or 140.


----------



## ghall

you look GREAT green eyed girl!
i LOVE the center definition line. i kind faintly see mine- after i lose weight hopefully it will be as prodominent as yours!you're lucky your stretchmars were all under your belly button so they all got taken off!
i still have ALOT! but they look more tolerable on a flat tummy! lol!


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

That center definition line came from doing millions and millions of ab-crunches, but never getting anywhere.  My Doc actually said that I had some of the worst damage done to my ab-muscles from pregnancy that she'd ever seen.

I'm sure you will get to your goal Ghall, the tummy tuck is a big booster...but remember that it's not always about how much you weigh and more or less about the contore of your body.  According to your pics, if I seen you on the street in your clothes I would NEVER guess that you weigh 160lbs.  So just keep that in mind, because you really look great--and the stretch marks--you can tan them babies off...lol.  I actually still have them all the way around my body right above my pubic region and on my upper thighs.

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, and I hope to see more pics of everyone, this blog has been very uplifting, and I'm sure will inspire a lot of woman!!!

Take Care Everyone


----------



## Charlie

Green eye girl you look awesome. Thank you so much for the pictures.  You are totally rocking that swimsuit!


----------



## bagladyseattle

ghall, congrats!  I read the entire thread.  You look awesome!  What a success!   I had to admit, I had teary eyes when I saw pics before the surgery.  I have pregnant with the 2nd baby and I am planning to have 3 or 4 kids, so I don't what my tummy will look like.

What a fabulous result!  Thank you so much for sharing your journey.


----------



## ghall

here's a picture of my scar taken this morning. i've had a few request of what my scar looks like now at 2.5 months. i have read that at 3-4 months the scar gets very red/purple.. then starts to fade... i hope this is true!


----------



## cindy05

Wow Ghall,

You look sooo slim!!!


----------



## ghall

thanks cindy! that's music to my ears! lol!


----------



## pinky_ohana

GHALL! You do not look like you're 160! YOU ARE SO TINY ALREADY. If you do drop 30 lbs, you're gonna lose your all your curves. lol. You are on your way to looking better and better every day. HOT!


----------



## ghall

thanks pinky! Omg! You're just days away! Can't wait!


----------



## Charlie

You do look very slim and flat Ghall, congrats!! I cannot believe your belly button, it looks  so perfect and round. I love it.


----------



## ghall

thanks Charlie! i like my belly button too!

are you getting enough motivation to get this done too now?


----------



## ghall

Here's a side by side comparison for those who haven't seen the thread from the beginning.

it's my before and two and a half months after. WOW! what a difference!


----------



## Charlie

ghall said:


> thanks Charlie! i like my belly button too!
> 
> are you getting enough motivation to get this done too now?



Yup, DH won't let me do it. He thinks I will die if I go under the knife. I need to talk to my cardiologist and see what he says. Anyway, have you seen the picture of Kate Gosselin on the new people magazine? You can see the scar but Holly sh*t she looks hot!!! You could not tell eight babies came out of that belly!!!!!! 

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/hollywood/kate-gosselin-shows-off-bikini-body-213929/

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...in+in+bikini&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=36&um=1


----------



## pinky_ohana

ghall said:


> thanks pinky! Omg! You're just days away! Can't wait!


 

I know, GHALL! It's T minus 7 days... This time next week, I'll have washboard abs (with swelling ) and an additional 1.5 lbs on my chest. 

I would never think that I would go through something like this and it's truly amazing that there's ladies like you that shared your journey with us. I'm going into this much more informed than I started out with.... so THANK YOU!


----------



## ghall

Charlie said:


> Yup, DH won't let me do it. He thinks I will die if I go under the knife. I need to talk to my cardiologist and see what he says. Anyway, have you seen the picture of Kate Gosselin on the new people magazine? You can see the scar but Holly sh*t she looks hot!!! You could not tell eight babies came out of that belly!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/hollywood/kate-gosselin-shows-off-bikini-body-213929/
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...in+in+bikini&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=36&um=1


I know! I saw that! She looks great! Hope I look that good after I lose some weight. Hope my scar fades that nicely too!


----------



## kcf68

Could I ask how tall are you ghall??  I am interested in getting this done.  I'm only 4'11.


----------



## ghall

I'm 5'5.

you can get it done no matter what height  you are.


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

You look great!  Those before and after pictures are amazing.  Thanks for sharing your journey with us


----------



## cindy05

Pinky,
I hope you start a thread to document your journey as well!!



pinky_ohana said:


> I know, GHALL! It's T minus 7 days... This time next week, I'll have washboard abs (with swelling ) and an additional 1.5 lbs on my chest.
> 
> I would never think that I would go through something like this and it's truly amazing that there's ladies like you that shared your journey with us. I'm going into this much more informed than I started out with.... so THANK YOU!


----------



## kathypetersen

Thank you so much for taking us on your Tummy Tuck Journey.  What a total transformation.  You look absolutely amazing!


----------



## pinky_ohana

cindy05 said:


> Pinky,
> I hope you start a thread to document your journey as well!!


 
Awww, thanks Cindy. I wish I could document my journey as well, but I can't get my hands on my pre-op pics. But I'll be sticking around the forum and this thread to give updates and support to other ladies going through this journey.


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great, thanks for updating this thread


----------



## nen

Wow Ghall! You look great! Thanks so much for being brave enough to share your journey! Congrats to you!


----------



## pinky_ohana

So I had my TT & BA a few days ago. All I can say is I can manage the boobs, but the tummy is OUWWIE! I'm 2 days post-op. Every day is a bit better.
Good luck, ladies! It's a wonderful journey!
xoxo.


----------



## ghall

thank you pisdapisda and nen!
i've started p90x for real- hard core as of monday- today is day 6 for me. and i'm down 4 lbs. i don't feel so hungry all the time. making healthy choices with food. i'm excited- motivated and determined. will post some pics soon. can't beleive it's been 3 months since my surgery!!! 

congrats on your surgery Pinky!!! can't wait to see your flat tummy and those tatas!!


----------



## blackpearl

Ghal, you look amazing  . I am sure you know it from all the looks you must be getting from DH and other people . Thanks for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

Just checking in to see how you are feeling ghall....are you still swelling really bad?  Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

ps...what is p90x


----------



## ghall

thank you blackpearl!
greeneyedgirl- i'm doing good. still have swelling in the evening. P90X is a 90 day exercise and diet program. it's awesome! i sooo love it! i've lost 5 lbs in 1 weeks!


----------



## Charlie

^^^ 5 lbs in one week? 

I am convinced that I am doing this, since more likely, we won't have another child. DH is almost convinced, we talked about it yesterday and I just need to consult with my cardiologist and see what he thinks. I want a flat tummy damn it!!!


----------



## skyblue

i wanted to let you know that youre doing excellent  im proud of you. and im proud that youre willing to share your story and journey with everyone of us  congrats you look stunning and well on your way!


----------



## Awwgeez

Holy Cow! I just went through all 27 pages of this thread. Thank you for sharing your story with us. My girlfriend is getting a tummytuck next february, and Im going to share this thread with her. You look amazing!


----------



## awhitney

OMG you look great!! I just read this whole thread, thanks for documenting your journey! Im 19, soon to be 20..and im looking at getting liposuction done on my upper and lower abdomen.


----------



## ghall

thank you very much skyblue, awwgeez, and whitney! your encouragement and support is greatly appreciated!

i'll be posting new pics soon. i'm going to santa barbara for the 4th of july- and i've got a bunch of new bikinis i will DEFINATELY be wearing! wow! a bikini for the first time in 8 years!!! i'm only 25 i totally need this!


----------



## doulosforhim

^wow!! that is awesome. i am so excited to read you are doing so well.
super congrats to you!!!
can't wait to see more updated pictures.


----------



## Charlie

ghall said:


> thank you very much skyblue, awwgeez, and whitney! your encouragement and support is greatly appreciated!
> 
> i'll be posting new pics soon. i'm going to santa barbara for the 4th of july- and i've got a bunch of new bikinis i will DEFINATELY be wearing! wow! a bikini for the first time in 8 years!!! i'm only 25 i totally need this!



How exciting!! I can't wait to see those new bikini shots. I am sure you will have a great time


----------



## pinky_ohana

ghall said:


> thank you very much skyblue, awwgeez, and whitney! your encouragement and support is greatly appreciated!
> 
> i'll be posting new pics soon. i'm going to santa barbara for the 4th of july- and i've got a bunch of new bikinis i will DEFINATELY be wearing! wow! a bikini for the first time in 8 years!!! i'm only 25 i totally need this!




Isn't it crazy?? A bikini after kids?! I would have never thought it could be possible! I can't wait for your modeling pics, girlie!


----------



## crispypritchon

Can't wait to see your modelling pics.


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

Hey ghall, how is your belly button looking?  I feel like mine is a lot more purplier than it should be.  Santa barbara...that's awesome and I bet your cannot wait to wear them bikini's!!!  I can't wait to get a few new ones myself...I live close to O.C. City, so that will be my va-k this year....hope all is well and cannot wait for the update pics!!


----------



## cindy05

Ghall! Any new updated pics?


----------



## jences

YES!! Please post new pics...dying to see how the progress is going!!


----------



## NYCBelle

wow you look awesome!


----------



## ghall

well our santa barbara trip got cancelled due to some sicknesses in the family. 

so i'm posting pics of my bikinis. i am still swelling. my doctor said that was normal since i'm working out so much. we got raging waters season passes, and went on tuesday. i wore a bikini in public for the first time in almost 8 years! it felt great. and i felt confident! thank you ALL so much for your support and encouragement!


----------



## ejsc55

WOW!  You look so good!!!  Congrats!


----------



## ghall

thank you!!! btw.. i LOVE your Bbag! i think a balenciaga will be my bday present from my hubby- i just don't know anything about them!


----------



## kmd1_123

wow, congrats on your transformation! You look so good!


----------



## mrsklem14

I can't believe it!!! You look awesome!!!!


----------



## olialm1

You look great. I especially like the white bikini, it's really flattering. All your hard work is paying off


----------



## ghall

Thank you so much everyone!!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

you look wonderful!!


----------



## flipchickmc

You look awesome *ghall*.  I don't think I would ever be caught dead in a bikini after giving birth but you give me hope.


----------



## ghall

thanks Michelle!

thanks to everyone for your endless love and support!


----------



## Charlie

Hoooooooooooooooooootttt, you are looking great Ghall. nice bikinis too.


----------



## doulosforhim

OMG!!!! you look fabulous!!!


----------



## ghall

thanks Danielle and Duolos!


----------



## shoogrrl

You look fantastic!!  Keep up your good work on the P90X!  I think you have definitely achieved by being an inspiration for us mommies.


----------



## lilflobowl

you look fantastic ghall!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Ghall....I cannot remember if I have commented earlier or not....but I have been following since the beginning.  I have to say that YOU LOOK SENSATIONAL!!!!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

you look great, thanks for the update


----------



## jences

GHALL, how is the scar healing?  Is it itchy? Are you self conscious about it?  I see it is totally covered by the bikini which is great but now that you know it is there, does it make you feel uncomfortable?  Your thoughts?
You look amazing by the way...and you are definitely getting muscle definition in your upper abs.  Is that from the surgery or from working out? Thanks.


----------



## pinky_ohana

GHALL! You're looking so good!  Keep it up!

I can't wait to get into P90X and getting tan. Right now my incisions are itching like crazy and I'm in swell hell. Can't fit any pre-op clothes yet. BUT you give me hope!


----------



## ejsc55

ghall said:


> thank you!!! btw.. i LOVE your Bbag! i think a balenciaga will be my bday present from my hubby- i just don't know anything about them!



Thanks!!  That was my b-day gift from my hubby.    Go to the subform, they gals there know EVERYTHING you would need to know.  Feel free to PM me with any questions, I will try to help!


----------



## ghall

jences said:


> GHALL, how is the scar healing?  Is it itchy? Are you self conscious about it?  I see it is totally covered by the bikini which is great but now that you know it is there, does it make you feel uncomfortable?  Your thoughts?
> You look amazing by the way...and you are definitely getting muscle definition in your upper abs.  Is that from the surgery or from working out? Thanks.


i think the muscle defination is from all of the pilates and  P90X i've been doing.

i am not self concious about the scar AT ALL!! it's hidden well. and it's 100% better that the gut and skin apron i had! lol!


----------



## ghall

thanks charlie, shoogirl, lilflobowl,annemerrick, pisda, and pinky!


----------



## Vinyl

*ghall,* you look absolutely amazing & you are incredibly lucky.  In a way your thread makes me sad in that I was the one out of the children that ruined my mom's tummy.  I don't think she was aware of such a thing as a tummy tuck... how I wish I could've told her about this years ago.


----------



## Skinny

WOW ghall...what an amazing transformation. I've been peeping in and out of this thread since you started it. Congrats to you


----------



## chloe-babe

You are looking better and better all the time ! Amazing to see the before and after and how each month looks so much better than the next.

So good to have recorded every stage, anybody who is even thinking of this procedure now has all the facts because of you


----------



## cola262

Ghall, you look great! LOL I see your sig and I don't think you need to lose 23 lbs at all!!!


----------



## RealDealCollection

^ I completely agree, that sounds like too much to lose judging from the pics of your progress.  

Since muscle weighs more than fat and you're building and toning with P90X you may find the scale isn't the best measure.  Putting on a bikini and snapping a picture in it is a sufficient indicator of all your hard work.  

Ghall, you are looking great!  Congratulations!


----------



## ghall

Thank you SOOO much Skinny, Chloe,Cola, and RealDeal!


----------



## camommyof3

What a great thread.  Thanks for sharing your journey through pictures.  I have 3 kids, all delivered by C-section and it has been havoc on my body. This is something I have thought about and been curious about but am too scared of the recovery process.  You look amazing!!!!  I see many, many bikinis in your future!


----------



## danae

Ghall, you look fabulous! You deserve huge congrats for your hard effort


----------



## jences

GHall, can you please describe the swelling you've had, how long it has lasted for, the complications surrounding the swelling, etc...  My TT surgery is scheduled for Sept 22 and I'm worried about the recovery.  I've heard the swelling can be WORSE than the actual surgery itself, is this true?  What have been your experiences with it and has it now finally subsided?  Thanks so much!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Jences, Congrats on your upcoming surgery!!! How exciting! I'm not ghall, but I've recently had a TT (3 weeks post-op), so hopefully ghall or someone will chime in here. To me the first 2 weeks were tough, but each day after surgery gets better. I'm still swelling and can't fit any pre-op clothes yet. I've heard swelling can take several months up to a year to subside. HTH.


----------



## ghall

swelling wasn't horrid. but it sure was annoying. at 4 months post op- i think it's pretty much gone. fingers crossed- i hear it comes back here and there in the first year. 

i didn't fit into pre op clothes for almost 10 weeks. and now they're loose- some fit really nicely now- which means i wore them WAY to tight before! lol!

either way- even with swelling- i looked WAY better than i did pre op!

hope that helps.

btw-- Pinky is SOOOO HOTTT!!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Aww thanks, ghall! It's the boobs!  I'm still in swell hell. Hopefully it subsides at 10 weeks like you did. *fingers crossed*


----------



## flyvetjo

ghall- thank you so much for posting this thread It has been an inspiration to me and I'm seriously considering a tummy tuck now. i've had 3 kids (twins+1) and look pretty much like your 'before' photo's!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Any updates, GHALL? You're a few months ahead of me, so I wanna see if you're starting to swell less, fit normal clothes, weight loss, etc. How's P90X going?


----------



## ghall

P90X is going great. i'm losing about 2lbs a week. i started over. i was going great for 3 weeks. then lots of stuff went down in the family- and i fell off the wagon for a week or 2. but i'm back on it. my abs are sore- but i'm finally able to do AbRipperX! i'll post pictures again soon!


----------



## ghall

oh! and ALL of my preop tops fit me great now! some even loose! my bottoms are fitting perfect with no muffin top- and some of them are loose too!.
i got a really cute True Religion denim skirt- it's a 27- my goal is to fit into them !


----------



## AngelBABY84

You look amazing, thank you for sharing your journey with us!


----------



## tomz_grl

ghall said:


> that gives my DH 5 years to man up and keep his end of the bargain with getting the vasectomy! lol!


 

My hubby had his last Monday and he's been fine, just a little soreness.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Good job, GHALL! True Religions sounds delicious! 
I'm still not cleared for ab work yet... PS said to wait another week and light cardio is ok. I'm itching to start P90X! lol. Keep it up!


----------



## ghall

i fit into my true religions today! thought they were 27 but they are 28. they fit like a glove! no muffin top! i was in a 31-32 before surgery- 30 after surgery- and now i'm in a 28! woohoo!!!my final goal is to be in a 26.


----------



## ejsc55

YAY!!  Good for you!!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## samjane

ghall said:


> i fit into my true religions today! thought they were 27 but they are 28. they fit like a glove! no muffin top! i was in a 31-32 before surgery- 30 after surgery- and now i'm in a 28! woohoo!!!my final goal is to be in a 26.



Awesome!


----------



## intheevent

ghall! omg girl congrats, you are doing so well.  P90x huh? I've been thinking about that, you are going to be ripped.  Congrats again.


----------



## TinksDelite

Just stumbled across this thread.. thanks so much for posting your journey ghall.  

I had my first consult today.. scheduling two more.  It's a huge decision for me.  The recovery scares me... but I really think this is something I need to do for myself.


----------



## ejsc55

*ghall*- Any new updated?  Are you still doing P90x?


----------



## jences

Yes GHall, Post pics please!!!  Dying to see you at around the six month mark!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ me too...i can't wait to see new pics


----------



## Charlie

Bump!

How are you doing Ghall? =D


----------



## DesigningStyle

Totally amazing makeover!  Congrats on all your work!


----------



## GrEEn_EyEd_GiRL

Hey ghall, long time no talk...was just wondering how your recovery process was going.  Are you still experiencing any bloating and how did p90x work out for ya?  I was thinking about getting it for myself for Christmas.  Post some pics soon!!


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hi Ghall!
I have been following your thread and finally made a consultation appt because i was feeling so encouraged and motivated reading about your journey. My consult was yesterday and it went well...I am a prime candidate (after 2 c-sections - twin sons in 2001 and a daughter in 2005, my belly looks like your before picks!). Did you have c-sections? If so, did you think the c-section recovery was worse or easier than the TT recovery? Also, I read in one of your first messages in this thread-that you didn't really have PAIN, just discomfort. That is wonderful to hear b/c I am TERRIFIED about the pain during recovery. I think I can handle discomfort but full-on pain scares the heck out of me!!
Anyway, you look fantastic. Thanks for being so honest and candid.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

how are you ghall? i want to see pics of im sure your even flatter and fabulous tummy!!

i would absolutely love to get a TT and a boob lift and maybe some plumping in that area...just have to have the money to do it


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Ditto! 

How are you ghall?? Need more pics, maybe some pics of your sexy body in those TR's!!!!!!


----------



## mrsklem14

You're Journey was so inspiring! It seems like you've come a long way and I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## ghall

hey ladies.  long time no talk! thanks for checking in! i'll make sure i post some pictures soon. i've been soo busy with the 3 kids. i was doing really great and lost more weight, but then got depressed and gained some weight : ( but i'm feleing better and am working on losing that weight i gained. will post pics soon. thak you so much for checking in!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

GL ghall..can't wait to see them


----------



## Jasmine K.

:bump: How's the progress??


----------



## jences

It's been over a year GHall....Let's see some pics of your sexy body!!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ ita!! 4000%  :d


----------

